# The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET/6:30 pm CT - ESPN



## mizenkay

*2006 NBA DRAFT*

*Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET/ 6:30 pm CT*

























Consensus Mock from NBA.com as of Tuesday June 27th












_*Who will go #1?*_​


----------



## jnrjr79

By the way, does anyone know whether the picks actually start at 6:30 or if that's just when coverage starts? I'm wondering when I need to get home from work to ensure I don't miss pick #1.


----------



## mizenkay

the actual draft begins at 7:30 (6:30 for you CT fellas).

there is a half hour PREVIEW show on ESPN beginning at 7pm ET.

also tonight ESPN is doing a Draft Preview show at 10pm ET.




_this programming note not brought to you by Sprite. thank you._


----------



## theanimal23

Wow great looking thread. 

My wants:
@ 2: 1a. Bargnani 1b. Aldridge
@ 16: 1a. Brewer 1b. Carney 1c. Thabo 1d. Best Big man Available
This all depends on who drops. 

My prediction on who Pax picks:
@ 2: 1a. Tyrus 1b. Bargnani 1c. Roy
@ 16: 1a. Brewer 1b. Thabo 1c. Sene 1d. Hilton 1e. Mardy Collins

My rankings are who you would take in order of preference given their availability.

*EDIT: I want Bargnani or Tyrus @ 2!*


----------



## theanimal23

A favor to ask... for us out of towners, could anyone put up video clips on here of any post-draft comments from Pax, Skiles, and our draft picks...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Wow. No love from the league for nbadraft.net I guess.


----------



## BG7

theanimal23 said:


> A favor to ask... for us out of towners, could anyone put up video clips on here of any post-draft comments from Pax, Skiles, and our draft picks...


They'll probaly have it on csn's website.


----------



## BG7

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:
 

> Wow. No love from the league for nbadraft.net I guess.


Thats sad, for as much as we mock the stuff NBAdraft.net puts up, they're usually the closest when alls said and DONE.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

The draft is finally in our grips! I've waited two years for this day. It's just not a draft without the Bulls being an active part of it. 

Great looking thread. mizenkay stepped her game up for this occasion.


----------



## jbulls

mizenkay said:


> *2006 NBA DRAFT*
> 
> *Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET/ 6:30 pm CT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consensus Mock from NBA.com as of Tuesday June 27th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Who will go #1?*_​


Eh? There are 8 mocks up there. 4 have us taking Thomas, 3 have Aldridge, and 1 Bargnani - and Aldridge is the consensus guy? Color me confused.

(and color me disturbed by Marcus Williams' Hitler-stache)


----------



## dogra

Anyone know if the draft will be broadcast live on ESPN radio?

I'm looking online but can't find any info on it yet....


----------



## fl_flash

jnrjr79 said:


> By the way, does anyone know whether the picks actually start at 6:30 or if that's just when coverage starts? I'm wondering when I need to get home from work to ensure I don't miss pick #1.


I'm sure that's when the coverage starts, not when the picks start. There's probably going to be at least 15 mins. of pre-draft fluff (this IS ESPN...) and then they'll get to the nitty-gritty. I've got a previous engagement tomorrow night (which I've done my level headed best to get out of - to no avail!) so the TIVO is already programmed and ready to go! It's probably better this way... I can just condense 4+ hours of draft into 2 or fewer hours. Mostly by fast-forwarding Dickie V and his incessant blathering about the college game and why teams don't pick 4 year starters like Sheldon Williams or JJ Reddick and his ragging on the Euro players starting with the #1 freaking pick!

"Who in their right mind picks a guy named Andera #1 baby?!!?? He's an Italian baby! All hype and no substance, not like Sheldon Williams, the Landlord baby! He's gonna be crying in his antipasto come November when the big boys eat him alive. JJ's gonna be dropping 3's on him all season loooonnnggg baby! Wait'll McRoberts gets a piece of him - it's gonna be all ova!!!..." (The obligatory Duke trifecta reference. Even though McRoberts isn't even in this draft, Dickie V will be sure to make in known that he's ready to make his contribution to the league...) etc...


----------



## badfish

fl_flash said:


> I'm sure that's when the coverage starts, not when the picks start. There's probably going to be at least 15 mins. of pre-draft fluff (this IS ESPN...) and then they'll get to the nitty-gritty. I've got a previous engagement tomorrow night (which I've done my level headed best to get out of - to no avail!) so the TIVO is already programmed and ready to go! It's probably better this way... I can just condense 4+ hours of draft into 2 or fewer hours. Mostly by fast-forwarding Dickie V and his incessant blathering about the college game and why teams don't pick 4 year starters like Sheldon Williams or JJ Reddick and his ragging on the Euro players starting with the #1 freaking pick!
> 
> "Who in their right mind picks a guy named Andera #1 baby?!!?? He's an Italian baby! All hype and no substance, not like Sheldon Williams, the Landlord baby! He's gonna be crying in his antipasto come November when the big boys eat him alive. JJ's gonna be dropping 3's on him all season loooonnnggg baby! Wait'll McRoberts gets a piece of him - it's gonna be all ova!!!..." (The obligatory Duke trifecta reference. Even though McRoberts isn't even in this draft, Dickie V will be sure to make in known that he's ready to make his contribution to the league...) etc...


 :laugh: Good impression flash.

Boy, I can't wait. I've already tivo'd and watched the draft marathon on NBATV in preparation. My 4 and 6 year-old son and daughter already have the signs made. "Thanks Isiah!" and "In Pax we Trust!". Now, the matter of the wife.....


----------



## BULLS23

Ah yes, the hour is upon us . . . I'm considering going to the Hawks "draft party" with their "fans" to get my fix. However, I think I can find some fellow Bulls fans at my local watering hole. Besides, people are just going to be befuddled by Billy Knight's pick anyway.


----------



## narek

dogra said:


> Anyone know if the draft will be broadcast live on ESPN radio?
> 
> I'm looking online but can't find any info on it yet....


Chicago's ESPN outlet plan to be at the Berto Center. The Score was out there last year, I don't know what the plans are for this year.


----------



## BG7

How long before the site crashes tommorow? I'm already having problems with the server and its the day before.


----------



## ScottMay

sloth said:


> How long before the site crashes tommorow? I'm already having problems with the server and its the day before.


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/announcement.php?f=27


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

We are hoping it won't crash at all.

We have upgraded our hardware and have a plan in place, and techs keeping an eye on the situation.


----------



## BG7

I don't think it'll crash like years past for like 20 minutes, but its going to be a pain in the *** using the site from what it looks like. I use firefox, and in the status bar at the bottom, it will occasionaly say Connecting to Basketballboards.net, which means the server is getting too busy...it looks like there is going to be trouble once the 2000 user rush comes in on draftday.


----------



## PC Load Letter

Am I the only one who finds the resemblance between Shelden Williams and Jason Mcelwain (the autistic highschool team manager-turned-basketball hero) striking?

























(I couldn't find a better picture, but I have it in good faith that they are, indeed, brothers and of the two, Mcelwain is considered the better NBA prospect)


----------



## ace20004u

PC Load Letter said:


> Am I the only one who finds the resemblance between Shelden Williams and Jason Mcelwain (the autistic highschool team manager-turned-basketball hero) striking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I couldn't find a better picture, but I have it in good faith that they are, indeed, brothers and of the two, Mcelwain is considered the better NBA prospect)



What resemblance?


----------



## The ROY

Go look at a pic of Antonio Davis..then one of Shelden Williams

Dude look like his son...same body and everything


----------



## realbullsfaninLA

NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET/6:30 pm CT - ESPN 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Am I the only one who finds the resemblance between Shelden Williams and Jason Mcelwain (the autistic highschool team manager-turned-basketball hero) striking?


(I couldn't find a better picture, but I have it in good faith that they are, indeed, brothers and of the two, Mcelwain is considered the better NBA prospect)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :cheers: HILARIOUS!


----------



## Hustle

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1377


> Update 1:
> A survey of a half a dozen NBA war rooms 24-36 hours before the draft reveals some very interesting information.
> 
> -J.J. Redick is now unanimously projected as being the last player sitting in the Green Room. Concerns about his back problems— previously described by ESPN as a “wild internet rumor”—may cost him a spot in the lottery and potentially even the top 20. Team mock drafts have him slated anywhere from 17-22 at the moment, with not even one team projecting him in the lottery.
> 
> -All war room mock drafts currently have Toronto selecting LaMarcus Aldridge at #1. The intrigue begins at #2, where the Bulls will pick between Andrea Bargnani, Tyrus Thomas and Brandon Roy. With Aldridge off the board, and trade becomes more realistic, but most expect them to take Bargnani if they decide to keep the pick.
> 
> -Rudy Gay is consistently projected ahead of Adam Morrison at Charlotte’s pick, with that choice being described on multiple occasions as “MJ’s pick.-draftexpress


I don't know what to believe.


----------



## ace20004u

Hustle said:


> http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1377
> 
> I don't know what to believe.



The truth is out there!


----------



## BG7

I said in another thread, that if Stern didn't inact the age rule, we should take J-Mac at 16. The kid averages 20 points a game on over 50% shooting.


----------



## charlietyra

PC Load Letter said:


> Am I the only one who finds the resemblance between Shelden Williams and Jason Mcelwain (the autistic highschool team manager-turned-basketball hero) striking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I couldn't find a better picture, but I have it in good faith that they are, indeed, brothers and of the two, Mcelwain is considered the better NBA prospect)



As long as we are going in this direction, I always thought that Tyson Chandler had to be somewhat autistic the way he put up shots. Then I saw Jason put up those threes and realized the kid had a much smoother stroke than Tyson will ever have.


----------



## superdave

PC Load Letter said:


> Am I the only one who finds the resemblance between Shelden Williams and Jason Mcelwain (the autistic highschool team manager-turned-basketball hero) striking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I couldn't find a better picture, but I have it in good faith that they are, indeed, brothers and of the two, Mcelwain is considered the better NBA prospect)


For the record, I got a hearty laugh out of this post PCL. :clap:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

PTI is now discussing rumors that Toronto may not be locked in on Bargnani, but may in fact be taking Rudy Gay with the first pick.


May be smoke trying to build interest in a trade down.

Who knows?


----------



## victor_vc

dogra said:


> Anyone know if the draft will be broadcast live on ESPN radio?
> 
> I'm looking online but can't find any info on it yet....



Anyone found it yet?


----------



## such sweet thunder

draft
































if only in my


----------



## epic

i thought i read somewhere in the draft thread that there was a way to view the draft live online? espn.com? i couldn't find anything there though about viewing it live.


----------



## giusd

24 hours and i think we need to get some predictions down in writting to see who can for see the future.

I say Thomas and Thado.

bangs does 1, thomas 2, Morrison 3, Aldridge 4, Williams 5, and Roy to Minny.

After that i have no idea since boston is a wild card.

david


----------



## mizenkay

the espn dudes are doing their preview show now. bilas, stephen _A!_, kenny smith, dan p. hosting - bucher and katz "insiders"

bilas has tyrus has his "best available player"

stephen _A!_ yellin' bout something.






_ya know, someone has to go #1._ 

bucher was saying the raptors were trying to deal the #1 thus the "rudy gay could possibly go #1" rumor, trying to get someone to bite. turns out it was smoke, and bucher thinks the raptors will in fact take bargnani.

katz says boston is deciding on the portland deal and they're trying to find a third party - possibly cleveland. could involve gooden? is AI in play to be traded? they're talking about him to boston? huh?


----------



## mizenkay

Tyrus Thomas being interviewed now!

fun fact: he had a 3.0 GPA at LSU.


----------



## BG7

I think Paxson is leading towards Morrison or Bargnani right now....not exactly sure....damn draft and its unpredicability!


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Pretty bad hour of pre-draft analysis there. I guess mock draft means asking the four guys who their #1 pick will be? 

Jay Bilas had Andrea Bargnani as his *8th* best player available? 

I forget who it was who said that Brandon Roy should be #1? 

Man I hope the general managers are willing to Bargnani slip like that.


----------



## BG7

Hopefully Paxson takes Adam Morrison at #2, and then gets either Sene, Armstrong, or O'Bryant at #16.

Morrison and Gordon...wow, talk about an offensive duo. Then we'd be able to trade Deng for another frontcourt player.


----------



## El Chapu

Sir Patchwork said:


> Pretty bad hour of pre-draft analysis there. I guess mock draft means asking the four guys who their #1 pick will be?
> 
> Jay Bilas had Andrea Bargnani as his *8th* best player available?
> 
> I forget who it was who said that Brandon Roy should be #1?
> 
> Man I hope the general managers are willing to Bargnani slip like that.


Ric Bucher said Roy would be his #1.

And SAS said Thomas would be his pick for best player down the road.


----------



## Electric Slim

I've officially decided that all these prospects suck and I want Roy. Roy wasn't even in my top 5 until....well......now. This draft sucks.


----------



## BG7

Electric Slim said:


> I've officially decided that all these prospects suck and I want Roy. Roy wasn't even in my top 5 until....well......now. This draft sucks.


I disagree, Roy sucks, Morrisons the superstar out of this draft, and if Reddick's health holds up, him too.


----------



## chifaninca

sloth said:


> Hopefully Paxson takes Adam Morrison at #2, and then gets either Sene, Armstrong, or O'Bryant at #16.
> 
> Morrison and Gordon...wow, talk about an offensive duo. Then we'd be able to trade Deng for another frontcourt player.



Great plan. It'd be fun watching us try to outscore evey team in the NBA night after night without playing D. Watching the Matadors would take on a new meaning.


Also, Sene or O'Bryant are atleast 2 years away for being regular contributors. So, unless Paxson pulled a rabbit out his hat and landed Nene and Gooden, we'd have nobody to man the PF and C positions (oh, I forgot, some here still love Chandler). 

BTW, my ranking of Thomas 3rd is in direct relation to what Chandler, Curry, Crawford, Gordon and others have developed while being Bulls - NOTHING developed from their weaknesses. If we had the ability to develop a player, I'd be Much, much warmer on Thomas. 

I believe Pax knows it's a weakness and that part of the reason he drafts guys from big college programs who are mostly developed.

It's also why I don't see him grabbing Sene or O'Bryant.


----------



## remlover

This draft is going to be real straight forward and bland in some people's eyes. My guess is that Pax will take Tyrus @ 2 and with the 16th take Ager. Lots of hooting and hollering will be heard from all and people will be talking about the "2007 season is a wash!"


----------



## The ROY

As long as we have Thomas or Bargnani #2...I'm Good

As long as we have Sene or Thabo #16....I'm Good (obvious I'd rather have Brewer thoguh)

We'd address size, length & athleticism with any of those picks


----------



## Electric Slim

sloth said:


> I disagree, Roy sucks, Morrisons the superstar out of this draft, and if Reddick's health holds up, him too.


Morrisson and Gay are the clear top 2, IMO. Of course they play our deepest position.

Why Toronto lacks interest in either of the two boggles my mind.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Electric Slim said:


> Morrisson and Gay are the clear top 2, IMO. Of course they play our deepest position.
> 
> Why Toronto lacks interest in either of the two boggles my mind.


Probably because they see Bargnani as the clear-cut best player in the draft. Colangelo has seen the kid plenty of times, and hell they have the general manager of Bargnani's EuroLeague team as the assistant GM on the Raptors now. They know what the kid can bring, and obviously what Morrison and Gay can bring.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

I want Bargnani and Thabo

I wouldn't mind - Aldridge/Morrison-Thabo or Morrison/Roy-Sene.

I'd be disappointed with Tyrus Thomas and Rudy Gay (he was for sure weeks ago, but he is growing on me. I am almost putting him over Roy).

Won't be surprised if a deal goes down.

Don't think the sport radio stations are live at the draft, the websites list local programming, but it's pretty much a given what they'll cover (well, actually the Score definately wont, Sox game)


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

Also, I definately think Sheldon is on steroids, no way that forehead is natural. But if you ask Tyrus Thomas, it probably developed with a lot of hard work and dedication


----------



## King Joseus

ace20004u said:


> The truth is out there!


----------



## Rhyder

I'm going on the record saying I want one of the following combos:

Aldridge
Carney/Brewer/Sefolosha/Reddick/Collins

Bargnani
Carney/Brewer/Armstrong/Simmons/Sene/Sefolosha


----------



## BenDengGo

PC Load Letter said:


> Am I the only one who finds the resemblance between Shelden Williams and Jason Mcelwain (the autistic highschool team manager-turned-basketball hero) striking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I couldn't find a better picture, but I have it in good faith that they are, indeed, brothers and of the two, Mcelwain is considered the better NBA prospect)


naaahh more like









could find a pic after griffey drinks the tonic....his head looked just the same.


----------



## BenDengGo

*for everyone, who wants to watch the draft, but doesnt have espn, doesnt live in the states or is at work but has an internet connection....

...here is you chance to watch it!!!!

download the tvuplayer under http://www.viidoo.com 

any you'll be able to watch it, thats what i'm going to do @ midnight over here in germany!


if it worked, feel free to rep me *


----------



## HINrichPolice

BenDengGo said:


> *for everyone, who wants to watch the draft, but doesnt have espn, doesnt live in the states or is at work but has an internet connection....*


Does this work with Apple/Safari Browser?


----------



## BenDengGo

HINrichPolice said:


> Does this work with Apple/Safari Browser?


nah sorry man, this app isnt out for apples yet.
but you might be apple to watch it via browser, i think they have it embedded.
on the front page you should be able to watch it.


----------



## kulaz3000

That program is awesome. Big ups!!


----------



## epic

cheers, BenDengGo. i'll give it a go tonight.


----------



## Rodman

Thanks BenDengGo already downloading it, hope it works tonite!


----------



## OziBull

Is it just streamed?
I am capped down to 64kbs Would it be dodgy for me?


----------



## BenDengGo

OziBull said:


> Is it just streamed?
> I am capped down to 64kbs Would it be dodgy for me?



that might be a problem, it may not run fluently.
you have to give it a shot to find out.

i have a dsl connection, and it works pretty good....the first ten seconds might hang, but then it works very well.

i cant wait for tonight, i hope i dont fall asleep.

another info to everybody... this is 1000000000000000% FREE !!! no charge !!!
at viidoo there is also a time schedule for espn, abc, and star movie.


----------



## OziBull

Hey man 
Do u think u could host the download on rapidshare its not working for me like taking ages from the main site


----------



## BenDengGo

http://www.tvunetworks.com 
thelink to the prog is the same, but it may have some infos for you....

damn that download, did take forever...

uploaded it on rapidshare your ticket to the NBA Draft 2006


----------



## OziBull

Thanks mate appreciate it heaps a lot faster


----------



## giusd

We are talking alot about potential and i have some throughts. JC had a lot of potential as did Curry but we are still waiting for that potential to mature into play. So why is that?

I think there are two very neccessary things a player must have to really have up side or potential. 

1. A player has to have the skill; and 

2. A player has to have the desire to put in the hard work neccessary to raise the level of his game.

Chandler dicks around all off season and as a result comes back with nothing every year. Thomas on the other hand really does appear to have that edge that pushes a player to really work hard at it. That is what moves him ahead of Aldridge in my mind. Everyone from his coaches and who works him out talks about how committed he is to the game.

I also think he is a combo of Shawn Kemp and Amare and clearly will be a PF and he gets older and puts on a few pounds. I know he is only 6'8" but his reach gives hima couple of more inches and his quickness and how quickly he gets off the floor will make him a defensive animal his first year and my guess is he gets 3 or 4 baskets a game on fast breaks and put backs. I say he averages 10 pts and 9 rebounds his first year. Think about the pick and roll with BG and KH with Thomas. If you rush out at them the Thomas (boom) for the roll and the dunk.

david


----------



## SecretAgentGuy




----------



## ace20004u

I'd be cool with either Thomas or Bargs at #2 and, BPA, a guy who drops, or Sefolosha, Sene, or Simmons at 16.


----------



## The ROY

ace20004u said:


> I'd be cool with either Thomas or Bargs at #2 and, BPA, a guy who drops, or Sefolosha, Sene, or Simmons at 16.


bingo


----------



## fl_flash

ace20004u said:


> I'd be cool with either Thomas or Bargs at #2 and, BPA, a guy who drops, or Sefolosha, Sene, or Simmons at 16.


Yup. That works for me too. If Reddick is gone before Utah at #14 then it seems like they'd take Sene but I'd think that Sefolosha will be there for us regardless. If Reddick is still on the board at #14, I think Utah takes him over Sene and then Pax has a difficult choice to make.

I will make this predicition though - this board is gonna be so much fun to read during the 24 hours following this draft! :clap:


----------



## BG7

Hopefully Shelden Williams falls to 16.

It looks like Atlanta probaly hasn't given Chicago a promise. If everyone has their guys, and drafts accordingly, the draft could go something like this (just guessing on the Bulls part really).

1. Toronto- Bargnani
2. Chicago- Aldridge
3. Charlotte- Rudy Gay
4. Portland- Adam Morrison
5. Atlanta- Marcus Williams
6. Minnesota- Randy Foye
7. Boston- Tyrus Thomas
8. Houston- Brandon Roy
9. Golden St- Patrick O'Bryant
10. Seattle- Ronnie Brewer
11. Orlando- Rodney Carney
12. New Orleans- Hilton Armstrong
13. Philedalphia- Kyle Lowry
14. Utah- JJ reddick
15. New Orleans- Cedric Simmons

It all depends on if the gm's thinking this way as stick with the guys they fell in love with, or take the guy who falls. This is one of the possible scenarios to play out on draft day.


----------



## giusd

I think everyone now agrees that Shadon Williams is going to Alt at 5.

david


----------



## ace20004u

giusd said:


> I think everyone now agrees that Shadon Williams is going to Alt at 5.
> 
> david



Or Houston at 8...one or the other.


----------



## mizenkay

*i would like to take this opportunity to make a PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT...*


*please, no matter who the Bulls select tonight, please, no attacking other posters if they're happy, upset, thrilled, violently ill, mildly amused, furious or whatever with the pick. *



_if it's not your guy, then it's not your guy._ you'll live to see another day. 



no insults to other posters or masked cursing will be tolerated.

thanks.


----------



## badfish

mizenkay said:


> *i would like to take this opportunity to make a PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT...*
> 
> 
> *please, no matter who the Bulls select tonight, please, no attacking other posters if they're happy, upset, thrilled, violently ill, mildly amused, furious or whatever with the pick. *
> 
> 
> 
> _if it's not your guy, then it's not your guy._ you'll live to see another day.
> 
> 
> 
> no insults to other posters or masked cursing will be tolerated.
> 
> thanks.



Thanks, Miz. C'mon guys and gals, let's do this _the right way_. :biggrin:


----------



## PC Load Letter

mizenkay said:


> *i would like to take this opportunity to make a PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT...*
> 
> 
> *please, no matter who the Bulls select tonight, please, no attacking other posters if they're happy, upset, thrilled, violently ill, mildly amused, furious or whatever with the pick. *
> 
> 
> 
> _if it's not your guy, then it's not your guy._ you'll live to see another day.
> 
> 
> 
> no insults to other posters or masked cursing will be tolerated.
> 
> thanks.


Exactly. I think it's safe to say we can all be mature about this and keep it civil.

Having said that, if we pick Tyrus Thomas and you don't like it, you're an *******.


----------



## ScottMay

mizenkay said:


> *i would like to take this opportunity to make a PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT...*
> 
> 
> *please, no matter who the Bulls select tonight, please, no attacking other posters if they're happy, upset, thrilled, violently ill, mildly amused, furious or whatever with the pick. *
> 
> 
> 
> _if it's not your guy, then it's not your guy._ you'll live to see another day.
> 
> 
> 
> no insults to other posters or masked cursing will be tolerated.
> 
> thanks.


miz, I'll do my best, but I honestly can't make any guarantees if we draft Aldridge. Maybe if that happens, an admin could temporarily suspend my account? 

(by "temporarily," I mean the next 18-odd months)

Thanks.


----------



## PC Load Letter

I assume this has already been posted, but I don't see it. Apparently, according to ESPN, Pax said last night they're *"...down to three guys and we've still got three camps."*

I have to assume the three players are Thomas, Aldridge and Roy. I also assume the "three camps" comment means three different people each want a different player (Pax, Skiles and Forman?). If so, that could create some drama.


----------



## mizenkay

i saw that too. it was posted (i think in the other draft thread).

i have been wondering about whether or not skiles and paxson are on the same page and it appears from this that they are not.

interesting indeed.

it was chad ford who apparently "had the conversation" with the bulls late tuesday.



> A half-hour later, Bulls GM John Paxson told Insider, "We're not totally sure what we're doing. There are several different scenarios based on what Toronto is going to do. We're down to three guys. *We've still got three camps.* It's time for me to pick the one that's most comfortable. Hopefully in the morning I'll know more."
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> On Tuesday night, I spoke with Bulls GM John Paxson, who told me that the choice was down to *Bargnani, Thomas and LaMarcus Aldridge.* Within the Bulls organization, the respective camps had made their pitches, and Paxson said, "Now I've got to go pick the guy I feel most comfortable with."




http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/draf...ory?columnist=ford_chad&page=MockDraft-060628


----------



## mizenkay

ScottMay said:


> miz, I'll do my best, but I honestly can't make any guarantees if we draft Aldridge. Maybe if that happens, an admin could temporarily suspend my account?
> 
> (by "temporarily," I mean the next 18-odd months)
> 
> Thanks.


well you've never attacked another poster and that's what i meant.

john paxson on the other hand? hey, it's open season.

fire away!!!!


----------



## PC Load Letter

mizenkay said:


> i saw that too. it was posted (i think in the other draft thread).
> 
> i have been wondering about whether or not skiles and paxson are on the same page and it appears from this that they are not.
> 
> interesting indeed.
> 
> it was chad ford who apparently "had the conversation" with the bulls late tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/draft2006/insider/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&page=MockDraft-060628


So, we can post stuff from Insider now? That's why I left out the word Insider from my post.

I'm shocked they're 1) Considering Bargnani and 2) Not considering Roy. Assuming that's accurate, of course.


----------



## mizenkay

OT: recently i reviewed the Terms of Service regarding that.

it is my understanding that *ENTIRE ARTICLES* are not allowed, but i _interpret _ the TOS to allow "snippets" (not more than 50% of the article).

of course summaries are always good too. and links are always a must.


----------



## BG7

:rocket: 








:rocket: 








:allhail:


----------



## ace20004u

PC Load Letter said:


> I assume this has already been posted, but I don't see it. Apparently, according to ESPN, Pax said last night they're *"...down to three guys and we've still got three camps."*
> 
> I have to assume the three players are Thomas, Aldridge and Roy. I also assume the "three camps" comment means three different people each want a different player (Pax, Skiles and Forman?). If so, that could create some drama.


You would be mistaken. It has been narrowed down to Aldrdidge, Bargnani, and Thomas....Roy is out of the equation now.


----------



## superdave

You Midwest Bulls fans are lucky. I'm stuck in my cube til 5pm today so I'll probably catch the #2 pick over the net and the #16 on the way home. Bleh.

Bulls drafts really should involve copious amounts of libations, greasy bar food, the homies, and some insensitive racist comments thrown in every now and then to liven things up.


----------



## BG7

I'd assume Aldridge would be the guy then if he's still on the board. If Aldridge is Skiles' guy that would have to weigh heavily on the pick, since a certain kind of player is needed to succeed in Chicago's system, and it sounds like they hit it off at dinner, playing child hood games such as a staring contest. If Skiles doesn't think Thomas has the mental toughness to play for his Bulls, than that should be the end of the Thomas arguement.


----------



## fl_flash

mizenkay said:


> *i would like to take this opportunity to make a PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT...*
> 
> 
> *please, no matter who the Bulls select tonight, please, no attacking other posters if they're happy, upset, thrilled, violently ill, mildly amused, furious or whatever with the pick. *
> 
> 
> 
> _if it's not your guy, then it's not your guy._ you'll live to see another day.
> 
> 
> 
> no insults to other posters or masked cursing will be tolerated.
> 
> thanks.


Awww....... That what I was inferring when I said this board was going to be a fun read after the draft! Invariably and inevitably somebody isn't going to like how our draft turns out and others are simply going to love it. It's the ebb and flow that makes life go!

Just remember..... IN PAX WE TRUST!!!!!


----------



## BG7

3 hours! Talk about a long day, and I've only been up for 5 hours so far! I have 6 AW Rootbeers cooled for the draft! No food though, theres no more actual food in the house anymore.


----------



## The ROY

Portland is in the best position now.

They get to add two lotto picks..and still will get rid of Randolph and MIles? THey could seriously change the entire culture of the team...

They can get two of the big 6 (since atlanta's taking Shelden).


----------



## OziBull

OK Im in this thread from now on tonight! 

Portland are in great position, if they do in fact get rid of Miles and Randolph for players that they seem to be taking a liking too ( Hard Working ) This team could really turn around.
I think Jarret Jack is a great PG, and Martell Webster is a superstar in the making, now you add two top 10 picks in this years draft and maybe some free agency trade work, they look good,


----------



## BG7

Portlands hoping to get Aldridge and Roy, but they'll probaly end up with Morrison and Roy.


----------



## BenDengGo

i think the bulls will trade down with the blazers.

blazers want morrison, but bobcats will pick him @3 

so i think bulls will trade their 2nd to the blazers for their 4th and cash or whatever and pick tyranussaurus thomas


----------



## The ROY

BenDengGo said:


> i think the bulls will trade down with the blazers.
> 
> blazers want morrison, but bobcats will pick him @3
> 
> so i think bulls will trade their 2nd to the blazers for their 4th and cash or whatever and pick tyranussaurus thomas


I think we might do something like...

#2 to portland for #4 and one of their late 1st, or possibly both


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

I don't doubt that Thomas could be a stud in a few years, but I don't think this is the right situation for a project which such a high pick (I know, this is kind of hypocritical since I want Bargnani, but I think he's more hit or miss and you should get contributions from him, even if he obviously won't shine or be an All Star. Nice to also put a big body at the 5, though I'm not sure that's his position). Want to at least advance a round in the playoffs this year, you shouldn't even have a pick so you have an advantage, plus the cap space, I want to go for this year. Of course that might mean that a good trade would be the best bet


----------



## OziBull

Oh sweet going over to my uncles he has ESPN digital just installed WAhoo VISUAL!!!!
So im going to say goodbye now and talk to you guys later! GO BULLS :banana:


----------



## theanimal23

Pax might be a genius if this happens:

1. Toronto hinted at trading down and getting Bargnani later. But, Pax said he would like Bargnani, so Toronto stays.
2. Charlotte likes Morrison, from what we hear.
3. Portland wants Morrison or Aldridge. If Pax grabs either, good chance it is for Portland (especially Morrison), so we can land 4 + 7. 
4. Charlotte would likely grab Gay if this happens
5. We still have our choice of Aldridge or Tyrus, or Tyrus at worse at 4. With a chance of choosing Roy/Brewer/Foye/etc at 7


----------



## BG7

Omfg, The Draft Is Here! Not Actual Picks, But Pregame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BG7

lol at Morrisons mustache commercial for NBA Live....him and his mustache are gonna go around solving mysteries in the offseason, where was he during the Curry heart incident!


----------



## BG7

Everyones chanting fire dolan.


----------



## BG7

Adam Morrison and Tyrus Thomas are both on the phones, near certain that one of thems on the phone with Paxson discussing their trade.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!


Its actually happening! Its starting!


I gotta Pee!


----------



## BG7

ESPN just said Toronto's on the clock, are they starting early or are their reporters retarted?


----------



## mizenkay

*here we go!!*

go pax! go bulls!

:rbanana:


----------



## BG7

OMFG, the Pre Draft thread is closed! WTF, 30 minutes, its still predraft!


----------



## BenDengGo

tvu player works perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan

here we go! Where's the beer? Who is popping the popcorn?


----------



## El Chapu

First pick @ 7.30, right?


----------



## BenDengGo

yeah i think so
so t -22 minutes........


----------



## truebluefan

Bulls could trade #2 for 4 and 7!!!


----------



## BG7

ESPN doesn't make sense. They say Portland trades Tyrus Thomas to Chicago for Aldridge....why don't we just take Thomas if thats the case....I think he missed the memo of MORRISON.


----------



## BenDengGo

do they have the speakers on in the hall????

can everyone in the audience listen what these guys are talking?


----------



## Ventura

my pole is rising....


----------



## BG7

truebluefan said:


> Bulls could trade #2 for 4 and 7!!!


If we don't have to throw 16, thats absolutely amazing.

Michael Jordan is trying to shift the blame on other members of the Wizards organization for the Kwame Brown pick.


----------



## The ROY

Bucher says We'll draft Aldridge and send him to Portland for Thomas...


----------



## mizenkay

BenDengGo said:


> do they have the speakers on in the hall????
> 
> can everyone in the audience listen what these guys are talking?


yes. i just remember when jay bilas was just TRASHING josh smith (i think) and it was being broadcast thru the hall, and smith was standing like 15 feet away.

so tacky.


----------



## BG7

NO, I thought I read that Dick Vitale wasn't going to be part of this draft....dammit. He loves Bargnani.....yet he calls him the next Skita, wtf.


----------



## mizenkay

LMAO. 

dickie lovin' tyrus, baby.

hilarious.


----------



## BenDengGo

who is this black guy talking like a maniac???


----------



## Rodman

I'm so excited to actually watching the draft live, thanks BenDengGO yo da man!


----------



## chifaninca

God I hate Dickie V. Shut up already.


----------



## O2K

i like aldrige better than tyrus


----------



## BG7

The ROY said:


> Bucher says We'll draft Aldridge and send him to Portland for Thomas...


Yeah, I don't think Portland would trade up to get Aldridge, I think they'd be happy with Rudy Gay or Tyrus Thomas.


----------



## BenDengGo

damn this vitale is stupid and sounds like a moron


----------



## mizenkay

that's STEPHEN A. SMITH. (philly columnist, host of "Quite Frankly")

he yells. he's a yeller.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Boston might get AI?!? Ainge is doing everything he can to keep Pierce. AI is clearly the opposite direction that they've been going all these years.


----------



## BenDengGo

i'm so excited that i'm able to watch this!!!!

courtesy of tvuplayer


----------



## The ROY

sloth said:


> Yeah, I don't think Portland would trade up to get Aldridge, I think they'd be happy with Rudy Gay or Tyrus Thomas.


He says they wanna make sure they get Aldridge..so they're trying to trade with Chicago


----------



## superdave

What's the scoop? The Bulls geting Portlands pick(s) or what?


----------



## truebluefan

BenDengGo said:


> i'm so excited that i'm able to watch this!!!!
> 
> courtesy of tvuplayer


good for you!!


----------



## BenDengGo

who is the other black guy?

i like him, everything he says makes sense!


what is the audience yelling??? fire who?


----------



## BG7

The ROY said:


> He says they wanna make sure they get Aldridge..so they're trying to trade with Chicago


The more accurate imo reports are from ESPN also, and its to move up to leapfrog Jordan so they get Morrison.


----------



## chifaninca

Very quiet on the Bulls trade front


What are the radio stations in CHicago saying?


----------



## BG7

BenDengGo said:


> who is the other black guy?
> 
> i like him, everything he says makes sense!
> 
> 
> what is the audience yelling??? fire who?


Fire Dolan.

I think they should force Isiah Thomas to shake the #2 picks hand after he gets drafted, and then shake Greg Oden's hand next year .


----------



## Rodman

It would be Morrison for sure for Portland if they trade up otherwise it wouldn't make sense!


----------



## JRose5

superdave said:


> What's the scoop? The Bulls geting Portlands pick(s) or what?


Yea I'm curious as well, I know people were speculating on the board about that, but has there actually been any talk of that elsewhere?
Not that that would be anymore reputable, necessarily.


----------



## mizenkay

BenDengGo said:


> who is the other black guy?
> 
> i like him, everything he says makes sense!
> 
> 
> what is the audience yelling??? fire who?



lol. they're knicks fans yelling FIRE ISIAH!

:laugh:


----------



## BG7

chifaninca said:


> Very quiet on the Bulls trade front
> 
> 
> What are the radio stations in CHicago saying?


There talking about the Cubs victory on ESPN1000 right now.


----------



## Ventura

where are you watching this from?


----------



## superdave

sloth said:


> There talking about the Cubs victory on ESPN1000 right now.


LOL, what BS.


----------



## superdave

sloth said:


> There talking about the Cubs victory on ESPN1000 right now.


LOL, what BS. Don't they know there's a draft going on?


----------



## BG7

If we get Thomas and Roy for Aldridge, I won't be too upset, but still, we'd need a big big guy.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Whoa, here's a report that indicates we swapped 2 and 4 with Portland, but what else did we get, and is it true?

http://www.nba.com/sonics/news/06draftlive.html


----------



## BG7

Adam Morrison better than JJ Reddick in Halo 2!


----------



## chifaninca

sloth said:


> If we get Thomas and Roy for Aldridge, I won't be too upset, but still, we'd need a big big guy.



I'm watching from So Cal.


Damn, I was hoping the Chicago radio guys would be hearing stuff from their inside sources.


----------



## JRose5

I'm a Redick fan, I hope he ends up somewhere worth watching.
Not sure how he'll pan out in the league, but I hope he doesn't bust.


----------



## BG7

Whoa, we probaly got like 30 and 31 in the deal though.


----------



## truebluefan

If we swapped 2 for 4, get ready for Thomas and another added player from Portland. I wonder who it is? Their late first round pick??


----------



## Rodman

I would only swap 2 and 16 for 4 and 7 that would be cool!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Ha, did you guys notice that Hilton Armstrong is wearing a very distinctive blue-colored shirt that exactly matches the color of the Hornets uniforms?


----------



## BG7

I'm not buying that Portland swapped with us to take Aldridge, they want Morrison. I'd imagine we'd take Morrison, and then they'd take Aldridge and then we'd swap. The deal has to be for Morrison....


----------



## superdave

http://www.nba.com/sonics/news/06draftlive.html

*UPDATE: * Huge news, Portland is going to take LaMarcus Aldridge [at #2 ]instead of Adam Morrison.

This means Morrison goes three to Charlotte.


----------



## BG7

Torontos gonna go on the clock any minute now.


----------



## BG7

How many more Adam Morrison commercials are they going to run today for NBA Live.

They already have a stache one, and a crying one.


----------



## Rodman

man I can't wait any longer... get it started already!


----------



## mizenkay

i am _freaking_ out 











ok. here we really go.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

There are very few things I can say for certain.

One thing I can say for certain:

When the draft is over, I'm putting The Who's Quadrophenia on headphones and chilling as soon as the draft is over.


----------



## BG7

Damn, Stern can't do **** like that, I thought he was gonna announce the pick, I was misled.


----------



## chifaninca

mizenkay said:


> i am _freaking_ out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok. here we really go.



Hold me Miz, I'm scared!


----------



## superdave

One post on RealGM said we landed Khryapa to move down 2 spots. Just a rumor of course!


----------



## BG7

What kind of warroom is that, they're all just posing for the camera!


----------



## DaBullz

chifaninca said:


> Hold me Miz, I'm scared!


Pax is picking 

:biggrin:


----------



## BG7

superdave said:


> One post on RealGM said we landed Khryapa to move down 2 spots. Just a rumor of course!


Wow, that'd be a ****ty trade.


----------



## JRose5

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> There are very few things I can say for certain.
> 
> One thing I can say for certain:
> 
> When the draft is over, I'm putting The Who's Quadrophenia on headphones and chilling as soon as the draft is over.


:laugh:
Yea thats what I was thinking, haven't heard that one in a long while.

If I had to pick though, it would have been a Tommy song over a Quadrophenia song.
But thats a subject for another day.


----------



## JRose5

superdave said:


> One post on RealGM said we landed Khryapa to move down 2 spots. Just a rumor of course!


That better be just a rumor.
Yeow.


----------



## BG7

3 more minutes on the clock!


----------



## Rodman

I have to run around the room here I'm so excited! Come on Toronto pick already!


----------



## BG7

JRose5 said:


> That better be just a rumor.
> Yeow.


Hopefully, otherwise Portland is playing everyone today.


----------



## BG7

Sub 2 minutes on the clock!


----------



## truebluefan

Bargs.. no surprise.


----------



## laso

Carmen and Silvy on ESPN have the following rumor:

#2, #16 and Luol Deng for Kevin Garnett.

That's not a lot to give for Garnett... Apparently it works under the cap cause we're so far below the cap. I'd do it.


----------



## BG7

The #1 pick in the 2006 NBA Draft is Andrea Bargnani! 1 for 1!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Bargnani...off the board.

One down...

I think it is a solid pick. He is already a stud as an outside guy with 7 foot height

He'll be better with weight


----------



## Vincesanity91

Bargnani to Raps


----------



## giusd

OK it is bangs and we are on the clock. It is either thomas or a trade with Portland and it is morrison.

david


----------



## truebluefan

laso said:


> Carmen and Silvy on ESPN have the following rumor:
> 
> #2, #16 and Luol Deng for Kevin Garnett.
> 
> That's not a lot to give for Garnett... Apparently it works under the cap cause we're so far below the cap. I'd do it.


if thats all? Yes, we do it.


----------



## BULLS23

Well, so far so good . . . I think it's LA for us.


----------



## Rhyder

Give me Aldridge!


----------



## BG7

lol, Stephen A. Smith's analysis for the Bulls pick "In desperate need of a big man".


----------



## UMfan83

I have no idea what the Bulls are doing now. If it's Aldridge he's getting traded


----------



## BG7

Give Me Aldridge Or Give Me Morrison!


----------



## Rodman

Well finally it started...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

sloth said:


> The #1 pick in the 2006 NBA Draft is Andrea Bargnani! 1 for 1!


Isn't it bedtime?


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

Damn you Raptors


----------



## truebluefan

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Bargnani...off the board.
> 
> One down...
> 
> I think it is a solid pick. He is already a stud as an outside guy with 7 foot height
> 
> He'll be better with weight


Raptors are big! Nice young team.


----------



## BG7

If its LaMarcus Aldridge, hopefully theres no trade!


----------



## DaBullz

DaBullz prepares to throw the remote through the TV.


----------



## BULLS23

sloth said:


> Give Me Aldridge Or Give Me Morrison!


YES! Either one for me . . .


----------



## BG7

Wow, were taking a lot of time.


----------



## Rhyder

Absolutely terrific job of turning the booing off of Andrea and onto himself.

Stay classy!


----------



## truebluefan

LOL knicks fans booing.


----------



## jnrjr79

*nervous*


----------



## chifaninca

If all we got was Khyrapa Paxson is worrying more and more.


----------



## BULLS23

Here it comes, we are taking alot of damn time . . .

NNNNOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

All we got was Khrypa!?!?!?!?


----------



## JRose5

It is Khryapa..


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

wow.


----------



## UMfan83

What the heck is this


----------



## truebluefan

Done deal. Thomas a bull.


----------



## giusd

If we trade for KG then we should take Morrison since we will need a SF.

david


----------



## jnrjr79

Hmm, ESPN reporting Chicago gets Khryapa from Blazers plus future considerations in a pick swap.


----------



## GB

We have traded the pick


----------



## MikeDC

Aldridge to the Blazers in a deal!


----------



## BG7

Chicago Bulls select Aldridge

Lots of booing from Knicks fans !


----------



## Rhyder

Oh my goodness on that trade!

Aldridge!!!

We have to be perfectly happy with two guys in order to do this. My guess is between Thomas & Gay. Length and athleticism... :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## GB

We are hoping that the Bobcats don't take Tyrus Thomas?


----------



## truebluefan

anyone have info on Khryapa?


----------



## southpark

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2006/news/story?id=2503390

worst move EVER


----------



## chifaninca

Aldridge!!!!!!!!!!

BEing traded to the Raptors for a reach around and a future boxes of roses. Way to hold out for something of value Paxson.


----------



## BG7

Why the hell would we do that for Khryapa, Krappa is a bum. At the very least, we should get 30 and 31 from them if they want Aldrdige. 

2 for 2 on the picks, I have Morrison and Thomas going next. If we trade, I think were doing the Garnett deal.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

So is this trade legit now?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

MikeDC said:


> Aldridge to the Blazers in a deal!


Why do we want Kharyapa, another SF? Are we trading Deng to Minnesota as part of a Garnett trade?


----------



## futuristxen

Good trade for the Bulls. Kryhpa has a fun name, and is the kind of jib player the Bulls like. He has more jib than anyone in this draft. He gave Lebron James a lot of problems when Cleveland played them this year. Very active fella.


----------



## DaBullz

truebluefan said:


> anyone have info on Khryapa?


The h and y are silent.


----------



## chifaninca

I'm glad the Fire Paxson club is still around!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

2 for 2 by the way


----------



## BG7

God, if there is a trade, I better not hear Brandon Roy at that #4 pick, I don't like Thomas, but damn, if were trading, it better be Thomas!


----------



## BULLS23

No dammit . . . No.

I'm not good with this . . . Pax needs to do something else QUICKLY.


----------



## truebluefan

Moving Chandler? You hear Anthony? Hmmm


----------



## mizenkay

_The Bulls and Blazers have agreed to swap draft picks, a league source told ESPN.com. The Bulls will send the No. 2 pick to the Blazers for the No. 4 pick and Viktor Khryapa. Because the trade was consummated after the 2 p.m. ET trade moratorium, the trade cannot be announced until after the both teams pick. That means the Bulls must select LaMarcus Aldridge for Portland and the Blazers will select the pick for Chicago -- likely to be Tyrus Thomas.

Aldridge is the guy the Blazers wanted all along and had him ranked as the top player on their board. Blazers fans are going to go crazy when they find out that Portland passed on Adam Morrison, but I understand the inclination. Why spend millions of dollars on scouting to have the fans make your selection? They think Aldridge is the best player on the board and they might be right._


i am stunned.

if charlotte picks tyrus? we're screwed.


----------



## superdave

futuristxen said:


> Good trade for the Bulls. Kryhpa has a fun name, and is the kind of jib player the Bulls like. He has more jib than anyone in this draft. He gave Lebron James a lot of problems when Cleveland played them this year. Very active fella.


Agreed. I actually like Khryapa as a defender, regardless of the fact he's a 3.

(Believe it or not... Chris Sheridan of ESPN thinks we're taking Morrison at #4 :eek8: )


----------



## JRose5

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/viktor_khryapa/index.html?nav=page


----------



## jnrjr79

Well, if Tyrus is our guy, I don't see a problem with this, assuming Charlotte doesn't screw it up.

Would MJ do it just to screw his old team?


----------



## BG7

Come on Jordan, take Thomas!


----------



## MikeDC

I really hope the future considerations are good, because I'm not too enthusiastic about Khryapa. He's had two years and shown very little.


----------



## truebluefan

DaBullz said:


> The h and y are silent.


That helps.


----------



## BG7

Adam Morrison goes 3, 3/3


----------



## GB

Blazers reportedly get LaMarcus for Tyrus Thomas (to be picked at #4) and Viktor Khyrapa...


----------



## Rodman

It probably only goes through if TT is available at 4


----------



## jnrjr79

Good for you, Adam.


----------



## chifaninca

Thank you MJ.

It's gotta be Tyrus Thomas.


----------



## mizenkay

whew.

_whew._

so we get thomas? i'm cool with that.


----------



## truebluefan

Bobcats took Morrison. Another nice team being put together.


----------



## BULLS23

Goddammit . . . Morrison is going to go to Charlotte and kill people.

Here's TT for us coming up . . .


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

The Stache and the sting.

If MJ puts on a pair of shorts and teaches him how to D, he could be a HOF'er.


----------



## paxman

quick thought on the khrayapa thing:

if the kg trade goes down, we are left with only noc at the sf.

could the khrayapa thing be a hint for a kg trade?


*craps his pants*


----------



## BG7

MikeDC said:


> I really hope the future considerations are good, because I'm not too enthusiastic about Khryapa. He's had two years and shown very little.


It better be a pickswap!


----------



## truebluefan

Gotta be Thomas, but what if it's Roy?


----------



## BG7

truebluefan said:


> Gotta be Thomas, but what if it's Roy?


Then two middle fingers to John Paxson.


----------



## futuristxen

Morrison won't even start. Doesn't Gerrald Wallace play for the Bobcats?


----------



## jnrjr79

paxman said:


> quick thought on the khrayapa thing:
> 
> if the kg trade goes down, we are left with only noc at the sf.
> 
> could the khrayapa thing be a hint for a kg trade?
> 
> 
> *craps his pants*



Very interesting thought indeed.


----------



## GB

why trade up to two for Aldridge, when Chicago and Charlotte weren't, apparently, going to take him anyway?


----------



## jnrjr79

GB said:


> why trade up to two for Aldridge, when Chicago and Charlotte weren't, apparently, going to take him anyway?



Maybe the Bulls leaked today they were waivering due to workout issues or something like that which scared Portland just enough to get themselves some insurance.


----------



## MikeDC

The Blazers pass on Morrison to take Aldridge.

I hate to point out Sam Bowie and MJ, but jeez


----------



## BG7

Tyrus Thomas, 4/4


----------



## truebluefan

Thomas a bull!!!!


----------



## UMfan83

What does "future considerations" mean?


----------



## GB

Tyrus Thomas


----------



## BenDengGo

GB said:


> why trade up to two for Aldridge, when Chicago and Charlotte weren't, apparently, going to take him anyway?


bulls save some money i guess


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Sign me up, DaBullz.


----------



## chifaninca

paxman said:


> quick thought on the khrayapa thing:
> 
> if the kg trade goes down, we are left with only noc at the sf.
> 
> could the khrayapa thing be a hint for a kg trade?
> 
> 
> *craps his pants*



It makes sense IF that's where we are headed. At this point, it's looking more plausible.

We give them Thomas, #16 and Deng - They give Garnett and his albatross contract. And oh yeah, his hall of fame talent.

Let's hope this is the deal.

I remember after the Fizer and Crawford draft - We were supposedly trading them all over hte place and that never happened.


----------



## mizenkay

good lord.

http://www.nba.com/blazers/team/

Pronounced: Veek-tor Ha-RAP-pa


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Tyrus did not look particularly happy when he walked up.


----------



## BG7

Thomas isn't a bad pick. Hopefully we move him for KG, if not, why do we take Crapper over draft picks?


----------



## BG7

Randy Foye's going #5, just watch.


----------



## MikeDC

Very solid move by Paxson to leverage his pick to get what he could for it and still get his guy at a lower spot.

We can debate whether Thomas will turn out, but Pax played his hand superbly.


----------



## GB

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Sign me up, DaBullz.


??


----------



## BULLS23

OK, so we got Thomas . . . He's so small man. 

I think we screwed up by taking him . . . I hope we don't regret trading Aldridge.


----------



## DaBullz

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Sign me up, DaBullz.


FIRE PAXSON NOW

You want in the club, right?


----------



## BG7

MikeDC said:


> Very solid move by Paxson to leverage his pick to get what he could for it and still get his guy at a lower spot.
> 
> We can debate whether Thomas will turn out, but Pax played his hand superbly.


Pretty much, I think Chandler is getting traded now. Stephen A. Smith is saying that Ben Wallace has a good hsot at being a Bull.

Watch, Foye's going 5.


----------



## BG7

DaBullz said:


> FIRE PAXSON NOW
> 
> You want in the club, right?


I want an admission to the club too, but just delete the club if Thomas gets traded to the Wolves.


----------



## BG7

UMfan83 said:


> What does "future considerations" mean?


Hopefully another pick swap.


----------



## DaBullz

LOL

"No struggle, no progress"

Struggle is the key word


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Five words:

purple sweatervest with pinstripe suit.


----------



## Philomath

OMG Sheldon got promised.


----------



## southpark

BULLS23 said:


> I think we screwed up by taking him . . . I hope we don't regret trading Aldridge.


 :clap: :clap: 

agree completely....hopefully either TT turns out to be a better Chandler with offense or LA just flops big time...otherwise I just lost some faith in Paxson


----------



## MikeDC

:clown:

Shelden to the Hawks... solid pick, though he'll have a hard time keeping up with all the high fliers on the Hawks.


----------



## jnrjr79

If we were to sign Wallace AND trade for KG, I think we could win the championship *next year.*


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

DaBullz said:


> FIRE PAXSON NOW
> 
> You want in the club, right?


yup. until further notice.


----------



## BG7

What the hell? Atlanta picked Shelden Williams, my sources said Foye, WTF! 

I am going to be pissed if Portland gets Gay AND Aldridge, they will have just straight up played everyone in this draft.

Now I'm 4 for 5, it was supposed to be Foye at 5!


----------



## MikeDC

Shelden even looks like AD with a goatee.


----------



## truebluefan

Hawks need a pg worse. Williams wont hurt them but he is redundant.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Hmm, now if Minnesota takes Roy, might they be trading him to us as part of a Garnett deal, or would we just assume that he'd be kept or would be headed to Houston?


----------



## paxman

jnrjr79 said:


> Very interesting thought indeed.



why, thank you handsome devil


----------



## southpark

wow with Atl taking the Landlord, no matter who Portland takes at 7, they're going to get either Roy or Foye or Gay. If Portland does get Roy/Gay, with either one combined with LA, I give them an A for the draft, A+ if they get Roy


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

MikeDC said:


> Very solid move by Paxson to leverage his pick to get what he could for it and still get his guy at a lower spot.
> 
> We can debate whether Thomas will turn out, but Pax played his hand superbly.


If "future considerations" means the Blazers 2007 #1 pick unprotected, I'll retract my Fire Pax membership right now.


----------



## DaBullz

Pax isn't done. He surely can get a 2nd round pick for Gordon.


----------



## BG7

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Hmm, now if Minnesota takes Roy, might they be trading him to us as part of a Garnett deal, or would we just assume that he'd be kept or would be headed to Houston?


Minnesota is taking Randy Foye.

PG-Randy Foye
SF-Luol Deng
PF-Tyrus Thomas


----------



## BG7

DaBullz said:


> Pax isn't done. He surely can get a 2nd round pick for Gordon.


No, I think he'll settle for a 2nd round pick swap for Gordon.


----------



## narek

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> If "future considerations" means the Blazers 2007 #1 pick unprotected, I'll retract my Fire Pax membership right now.


There's bound to be more stuff going on. In the meantime, watching everyone freak is so much fun.


----------



## The ROY

Thomas isn't going anywhere Sloth. Let it go LOL

G Hinrich
G Gordon
F Deng / Nocioni
F Thomas

"I'm ready to get to work" - Thomas


----------



## BULLS23

I think Hawks should've got a PG . . .


----------



## rwj333

Any chance we can ship Deng off for a pick and nab Roy now that we have 4 players who can play SF?


----------



## ThaShark316

Foye to Minny pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## BG7

Brandon Roy!?!?!??!


----------



## jnrjr79

There's Roy.


----------



## narek

BULLS23 said:


> I think Hawks should've got a PG . . .


The Hawks are going for all the forwards they can! :biggrin:


----------



## BG7

Alright, its starting to shape up.

PG-Chris Duhon
SG-Brandon Roy
Sf-Luol Deng
PF-Tyrus Thomas


----------



## truebluefan

Roy to minny


----------



## UMfan83

How about this. Sign Wallace and then trade Thomas, Deng and Chandler for KG. Draft Brewer at #16. Sign a FA big

Hinrich
Gordon
Nocioni
Garnett
Wallace

Duhon
Brewer
Khryapa
Mohammed?
Sweetney

Allen
Harrington

Championship me plz


----------



## DaBullz

ok, there's some hope.

somehow the bulls trade for KG and ROY


----------



## BG7

DaBullz said:


> ok, there's some hope.
> 
> somehow the bulls trade for KG and ROY


If were getting Roy in the trade, I'm afraid were giving both Gordon AND Deng.....so still, FIRE PAXSON!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Gay or Foye to Portland. Amazing draft for Portland.


----------



## Rodman

any rumors still going around about the GS trade?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

great. my guy. off the board.


maybe still some weird KG thing happening?


nah, I'm dreaming.


----------



## DaBullz

sloth said:


> If were getting Roy in the trade, I'm afraid were giving both Gordon AND Deng.....so still, FIRE PAXSON!


No it doesn't

Deng and Chandler


----------



## BG7

There talking about #8 for Battier.


----------



## BULLS23

Great pick for Minny . . . Roy comes in and starts right away. 

Yo, WHOEVER Portland takes at 7 they have got to win the draft of the night award . . . 

Gay?
Foye?
Brewer? (don't sleep)


----------



## GB

Portland wanted ROY!


----------



## BG7

Still no Bulls/Portland trade announced, hopefully it was just ESPN ****, and Aldridge is a Bull.


----------



## mizenkay

did randy foye perform oral on jay bilas?

i mean really.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

DaBullz said:


> ok, there's some hope.
> 
> somehow the bulls trade for KG and ROY


Didn't see your post. same brain wave.


----------



## BG7

Portlands gonna get Gay


----------



## DaBullz

186 (98 members & 88 guests)

*DaBullz*, 3 Pointer, Aesop, Babble-On, babybulls23, *BenDengGo*, BigD2553, Blueoak, Bolts, *Brian*, bryzzz, bullet, bulls, BULLS23, Bulls4Life, Bullsky, Caronte_rj, ChuBerto, coolFilipino, crazyfool83, DaBabyBullz, DaBullz4Sho, *Darius Miles Davis*, darlets, doomraisin, easy, El Chapu, Evsbull, *Fizer Fanatic*, GB*, geoshnas, harley, i3586, jasce23, Jesus Shuttlesworth, *jnrjr79*, joe490, *johnston797*, Jonathan, JPBulls, *JRose5**, kawika, kelvinzee, KHinrich12, Kicito, knocko94, laso, lt.Dinh, LuCane*, lucas, MagillaGorilla, *McBulls*, mgolding, *mizenkay*, MongolianDeathCloud*, *narek*, Nocioni4ever, NoJoke, notorioustlp, paxman, Philomath, phuntimes, Ragingbull33, RagingBulls316*, Razarick, Reciprocity Failure, REwT*, Rhyder, Rodman, RoRo, roux2dope, rwj333*, Sigifrith, *sloth*, southpark*, sp00k*, *step*, *superdave*, TCat99, ThaShark316, The Krakken*, The ROY*, thebizkit69u, TheDarkPrince, thom_york, *TomBoerwinkle#1**, *truebluefan**, TRUTHHURTS, UMfan83, uracornball, Ventura, *Vintage*, windy_bull, yodurk, zerg4


----------



## BG7

Rudy Gay's freaking out.


----------



## BULLS23

UMfan83 said:


> How about this. Sign Wallace and then trade Thomas, Deng and Chandler for KG. Draft Brewer at #16. Sign a FA big
> 
> Hinrich
> Gordon
> Nocioni
> Garnett
> Wallace
> 
> Duhon
> Brewer
> Khryapa
> Mohammed?
> Sweetney
> 
> Allen
> Harrington
> 
> Championship me plz


Good starters, but that bench is worse than bad . . . In fact, I'll say it, that bench is terrible.


----------



## MikeDC

I'm sort of surprised the Wolves took Roy over Foye.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

sloth said:


> Still no Bulls/Portland trade announced, hopefully it was just ESPN ****, and Aldridge is a Bull.


We can't announce it until July 1, Sloth. We can't take any salary until then, including Kharyapa.


----------



## jnrjr79

Gay's watch was painful.


----------



## TheDarkPrince

sloth said:


> Still no Bulls/Portland trade announced, hopefully it was just ESPN ****, and Aldridge is a Bull.


Yeah until announced Aldridge is a Bull and I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

MikeDC said:


> I'm sort of surprised the Wolves took Roy over Foye.


Maybe they did it...for us?!!?!?!?!??!?!

KG and Roy

for

Deng, Thomas, Chandler, Duhon, #16?

Just my pipe dream.


----------



## paxman

i think rudy gay >>>>>>>> telfair. n'est pas?

sure, boston already has pierce and sxsxchwzzerkiak, but talent is talent. you build it up and then trade for position of need.

by the way - spell check?


----------



## BG7

The Celtics clock has been down for what, 5 minutes already?


----------



## darlets

If we trade for K.G we need to keep gordon for his clutchness.

Though, maybe, when all is said and done we'll just keep Lamarcus


----------



## BG7

Randy Foye. I'd think it'd make more sense if they were keeping their pick.


----------



## SALO

GB said:


> Portland wanted ROY!


LOL at Portland. They could have had Aldridge for free by just staying put #4. No way Pax or MJ were going to take him. 

Now we learn they wanted Roy #7, but he goes one spot ahead of them at #6. 

:laugh:


----------



## truebluefan

Foye to portland. Is he better than the guy the traded? Maybe not now, but time will tell.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Gay, T-Mac and Yao. Ouch.


----------



## DaBullz

Portland stole this draft.

They almost got the two very best players available, but Foye is one hell of a great pick anyhow.


----------



## BG7

truebluefan said:


> Foye to portland. Is he better than the guy the traded? Maybe not now, but time will tell.


Probaly.


----------



## truebluefan

SALO said:


> LOL at Portland. They could have had Aldridge for free by just staying put #4. No way Pax or MJ were going to take him.
> 
> Now we learn they wanted Roy #7, but he goes one spot ahead of them at #6.
> 
> :laugh:


LOL. I know.


----------



## BULLS23

Why are they talking about Gay going to Houston? Portland would . . .

WHAT?!?! 

Yo, Gay is going to go Paul Pierce on fools next year . . . 6 teams passing on him? Unbelieveable.


----------



## paxman

wow. hey, we should totally take rudy gay with our #16. everyone agreed?


----------



## BG7

I heard Houston was going for Marcus Williams earlier today, but I don't see how you can pass up Gay when your sitting at #8.


----------



## BG7

paxman said:


> wow. hey, we should totally take rudy gay with our #16. everyone agreed?


Yup, as long as everyone from 8-15 have locked on their guys, promised, and won't back down


----------



## jnrjr79

SALO said:


> LOL at Portland. They could have had Aldridge for free by just staying put #4. No way Pax or MJ were going to take him.
> 
> Now we learn they wanted Roy #7, but he goes one spot ahead of them at #6.
> 
> :laugh:





DaBullz said:


> Portland stole this draft.
> 
> They almost got the two very best players available, but Foye is one hell of a great pick anyhow.



Gotta love the divergent opinions.


----------



## croco

DaBullz said:


> Portland stole this draft.
> 
> They almost got the two very best players available, but Foye is one hell of a great pick anyhow.


I totally agree.


----------



## UMfan83

BULLS23 said:


> Good starters, but that bench is worse than bad . . . In fact, I'll say it, that bench is terrible.


Better then Detroits bench?


----------



## BULLS23

DaBullz said:


> Portland stole this draft.
> 
> They almost got the two very best players available, but Foye is one hell of a great pick anyhow.



Foye ain't DWade . . . However, him and LaMarcus, woof, that's gonna be nice.


----------



## BG7

Dick Vitale says Randy Foye is Dwyane Wade......and then some guy who speaks in an intelligent voice, said the Ben Gordon comparison, like I said earlier.


----------



## southpark

Gay, T-Mac, Yao would be SSIICCKKK

I heard Houston might trade the pick to Memphis for Battier? WHo knows now...

As for Portland, I still give them an A/A- for the draft for getting Foye/LA....especially since I think Foye is MUCH better than Telfair. I expect Foye to be either the next Wade or a poor man's Wade. Foye can definately get to the basket


----------



## MikeDC

Portland quite possibly has the worst draft I can imagine. 

I like Gay for Houston, assuming he goes there. Him and TMac on the wings could be crazy.


----------



## BG7

Okay, if Rudy Gay goes #8, my mock can be right from 9-30!


----------



## The ROY

Geeez...Aldridge/Foye/Webster/Jack

they have a nice solid core


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Now how about this guys? If we draft a point guard at #16, we might be trading with Minny.


----------



## BG7

Gay and Gasol, wow, thats going to be amazing, Jerry West is really the best GM still.


----------



## truebluefan

Gay to Memphis? Good trade for both teams.


----------



## BG7

Rudy gay


----------



## jnrjr79

That ESPN douche says Houston wants to trade Rudy Gay for Battier b/c Battier can play 3 and Gay can't. Huh?


----------



## BULLS23

UMfan83 said:


> Better then Detroits bench?



It's close . . . I don't like them at all though.


----------



## BG7

Alright, #9, who goes, Carney or o'Bryant? I'm saying Carney.


----------



## southpark

wow Houston F-ed up big time...


----------



## MikeDC

southpark said:


> Gay, T-Mac, Yao would be SSIICCKKK
> 
> I heard Houston might trade the pick to Memphis for Battier? WHo knows now...
> 
> As for Portland, I still give them an A/A- for the draft for getting Foye/LA....especially since I think Foye is MUCH better than Telfair. I expect Foye to be either the next Wade or a poor man's Wade. Foye can definately get to the basket


I can live with Foye, though I'm not a big fan of him, but Morrison would have been such a good fit for them.

------------

I'm pretty surprised the Grizz are parting with Battier

For Gay? Huh. There's The Logo making a move.


----------



## BULLS23

jnrjr79 said:


> That ESPN douche says Houston wants to trade Rudy Gay for Battier b/c Battier can play 3 and Gay can't. Huh?


Yeah, that didn't make any sense at all . . . Bilas is not a good NBA scout. He's awesome in college, but not too impressed with his NBA coverage.


----------



## darlets

What did portland trade for the 7th picK?????


----------



## rwj333

DaBullz said:


> 186 (98 members & 88 guests)
> 
> *DaBullz*, 3 Pointer, Aesop, Babble-On, babybulls23, *BenDengGo*, BigD2553, Blueoak, Bolts, *Brian*, bryzzz, bullet, bulls, BULLS23, Bulls4Life, Bullsky, Caronte_rj, ChuBerto, coolFilipino, crazyfool83, DaBabyBullz, DaBullz4Sho, *Darius Miles Davis*, darlets, doomraisin, easy, El Chapu, Evsbull, *Fizer Fanatic*, GB*, geoshnas, harley, i3586, jasce23, Jesus Shuttlesworth, *jnrjr79*, joe490, *johnston797*, Jonathan, JPBulls, *JRose5**, kawika, kelvinzee, KHinrich12, Kicito, knocko94, laso, lt.Dinh, LuCane*, lucas, MagillaGorilla, *McBulls*, mgolding, *mizenkay*, MongolianDeathCloud*, *narek*, Nocioni4ever, NoJoke, notorioustlp, paxman, Philomath, phuntimes, Ragingbull33, RagingBulls316*, Razarick, Reciprocity Failure, REwT*, Rhyder, Rodman, RoRo, roux2dope, rwj333*, Sigifrith, *sloth*, southpark*, sp00k*, *step*, *superdave*, TCat99, ThaShark316, The Krakken*, The ROY*, thebizkit69u, TheDarkPrince, thom_york, *TomBoerwinkle#1**, *truebluefan**, TRUTHHURTS, UMfan83, uracornball, Ventura, *Vintage*, windy_bull, yodurk, zerg4


I thought I was browsing privately.


----------



## mizenkay

houston isn't seriously considering swapping rudy gay for shane freakin' battier?

are they?

wow.


----------



## DaBullz

The icing on the cake for us in this draft is to grab Sene with the #16


----------



## BULLS23

I hope it's O'Bryant and we trade some parts for him.

Pax, please trade 16 and some stuff (not too much) for POB . . .


----------



## BG7

Cherish these moments guys, these moments with Aldridge as a bull, remember this guys!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Not sure who wins that trade. I'm just a little surprised that two years ago Posey and Battier were untouchable and now they're gone.


----------



## The ROY

If Houston trades Gay for Battier...wow

WTF


----------



## MikeDC

Houston is making a run at Portland for the dumbest move of the night.


----------



## TheDarkPrince

The ROY said:


> If Houston trades Gay for Battier...wow
> 
> WTF


I agree Shane Battier is a decent player but imo Gay has waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more up side to just keep him.


----------



## rwj333

Houston has that new GM-in-waiting who's never scouted or played, but has extensive statistical expertise. Maybe he's found by analyzing the numbers that Battier is very good, or something.


----------



## BG7

O'Bryants gone, you suck Draftexpress!


----------



## jnrjr79

O'Bryant at 9. Wow. Nice tourney.


----------



## truebluefan

Damn. He is gone.


----------



## MikeDC

Good job Warriors, you took O'Bryant off the board.

That pushes Hilton, Simmons, and Brewers each a notch lower.

I'd guess the Sonics will put my dreams out of their misery and take Brewer off the board though.


----------



## BG7

We're getting Sene #16 though. Orlando gets their wing, Reddick at 14, this is a good pick for the Bulls.


----------



## truebluefan

MikeDC said:


> Houston is making a run at Portland for the dumbest move of the night.


I agree! West got the better end of this deal.


----------



## rwj333

I liked that Bill Simmons quote about Golden State already having two horrible defenders at SF and PF with Dunleavy and Murphy, and completing the trifecta with O'Bryant.


----------



## BG7

They said they have new of another big deal, as in big deal, they better mean KG big.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Another big deal and then go to a break?!?!?!? WTF!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## southpark

like I said, Houston F-ed up big time and this move will come back to haunt them.

Battier's nice but no matter what Gay/T-Mac guarding the wings would be MUCH better
Battier gives you something nice now but Gay could give so much more and I think already Gay does as well as Battier

I dont think Portland did so bad in this draft considering they gave away only Telfair and got Foye for it.

Houston- F for the draft grade


----------



## JRose5

Who were the other 4 pro Bradley players?
Hawkins..
Jim Les?


----------



## BG7

Dammit, thats not a big one, its just a Foye/Roy swap, thats not big. Foye makes sense though, Foye would mean that Gordon wouldn't be involved.


----------



## MikeDC

West's showing how to take a middle of the road team and retool it without going all Jerry Krause and destroying it completely.

-------------

Best players on MikeDC's board:

Brewer
Simmons
Armstrong
Thabo


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

My heart skipped a beat when I heard Minnesota.


----------



## BULLS23

Goddammit . . . Roy and Aldridge to PTB?!?!?!?!

I'm so hurt right now. :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


And now no Sene!?!?!


----------



## jnrjr79

Why swamp 6 and 7? Why not just pick who you want?


----------



## BG7

Sonics take Sene!!!! BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## jnrjr79

Sene!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz

Portland just got Roy for Foye

"did I say Foye? I meant Roy"


YESSSSSS!!!!!! Sene is gone. Paxson is handcuffed from making another boneheaded move!


----------



## BG7

Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## mizenkay

*sonics swoop; select sene*


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

I think this means Carney/Brewer slips to us.


----------



## jnrjr79

Holy crap. At number 10! Wow, wow, wow.


----------



## truebluefan

Sene is gone. 

Someone tell me what the hell portland is doing?


----------



## BG7

Well, guess I won't change my avatar to what I was about to........were probaly gonna get one of Brewer/Carney now.


----------



## jnrjr79

If this does mean Carney or Brewer, I'm stoked.


----------



## Rodman

I'm stunned... there should be another trade...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Sene and O'Bryant gone.

We're not getting a quality big man in this draft.

Armstrong is ok, but he isn't the future of anything.

(this is not a TT knock...I just don't consider TT to be a big man).


----------



## MikeDC

Craziness. Seer is such a huge project, I'm glad he's off the board.

I'll be pretty happy if Hilton is there for us.


----------



## chifaninca

What?

Roy traded for Foye? Can we give them KRAPPER and take a few morefuture draft picks?


DAMN!!!!!!!!!!! Saer SENE drafted 10!


----------



## mgolding

With Thomas and Chandler on the line-up I dont think Sene, another athletic derfensive project, is really necessary. I guess time will tell if he turns into a star.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Can someone please explain the logic of why Foye and Roy were traded straight up for each other?

God, this is getting ****ing retarded. I am starting to hate the Trailblazers and all their stupid trades. If the Wolves wanted Foye...why the hell didn't they just take him?!! :curse: :curse: 

Side note...HAHA! The Sonics took another C who lacks fundamentals. Robert Swift...Johan Petro...Saer Sene...you'd think they might have learned their lesson.


----------



## BG7

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Sene and O'Bryant gone.
> 
> We're not getting a quality big man in this draft.
> 
> Armstrong is ok, but he isn't the future of anything.


Armstrongs going 12 or 15.


----------



## The ROY

We still not gettin Carney/brewer ya'll lol

Roy and Aldridge? NICEEE


----------



## rwj333

Don't the Sonics already have Petro and the high school kid at Center? How many athletic projects at C do they need?


----------



## giusd

Brewer is falling as is Carney. Thomas and Brewer, please.

david


----------



## southpark

like I said in page 18 or so AND page 24 or whatever, Portland even with Foye/LA did pretty damn good considering they lost only Kryapa and Telfair (Ratlifff for LaFrentz is a wash) 

now with Portland getting Roy and LA, they DEFINATELY GET AN A++++


----------



## BG7

Damian Necronamous said:


> Can someone please explain the logic of why Foye and Roy were traded straight up for each other?
> 
> God, this is getting ****ing retarded. I am starting to hate the Trailblazers and all their stupid trades. If the Wolves wanted Foye...why the hell didn't they just take him?!! :curse: :curse:
> 
> Side note...HAHA! The Sonics took another C who lacks fundamentals. Robert Swift...Johan Petro...Saer Sene...you'd think they might have learned their lesson.


So Minnesota would have less salary so the Garnett trade works financially.


----------



## BG7

Hopefully Reddick goes here, that damn near assures us one of the wings.


----------



## truebluefan

Damian Necronamous said:


> Can someone please explain the logic of why Foye and Roy were traded straight up for each other?
> 
> God, this is getting ****ing retarded. I am starting to hate the Trailblazers and all their stupid trades. If the Wolves wanted Foye...why the hell didn't they just take him?!! :curse: :curse:
> 
> Side note...HAHA! The Sonics took another C who lacks fundamentals. Robert Swift...Johan Petro...Saer Sene...you'd think they might have learned their lesson.


I asked the same thing.


----------



## rwj333

Damian Necronamous said:


> Can someone please explain the logic of why Foye and Roy were traded straight up for each other?
> 
> God, this is getting ****ing retarded. I am starting to hate the Trailblazers and all their stupid trades. If the Wolves wanted Foye...why the hell didn't they just take him?!! :curse: :curse:
> 
> Side note...HAHA! The Sonics took another C who lacks fundamentals. Robert Swift...Johan Petro...Saer Sene...you'd think they might have learned their lesson.


Yeah, I don't understand either.


----------



## jnrjr79

Redick still on the board scares me.


----------



## BG7

We're probaly taking Marcus Williams #16.....everythings falling into place.


----------



## GB

DaBullz said:


> The icing on the cake for us in this draft is to grab Sene with the #16


umm...


----------



## mizenkay

_this ish is crazy man!_


----------



## BG7

jnrjr79 said:


> Redick still on the board scares me.


He probaly won't last past Utah.


----------



## truebluefan

I think Armstrong is a nice player. 

Some players falling. Reddick being one. Does Orlando take him?


----------



## MikeDC

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Sene and O'Bryant gone.
> 
> We're not getting a quality big man in this draft.
> 
> Armstrong is ok, but he isn't the future of anything.


No way, Armstrong is going to be fine. No star probably, but he looks like he's got everything tha O'Bryant has, but with better athleticism.


----------



## DaBullz

jnrjr79 said:


> Redick still on the board scares me.


Another white guard we can stick out there and stick with no matter what.


----------



## southpark

wow JJ over Brewer/Carney


----------



## BG7

Orlando takes JJ REDDICK!


----------



## BG7

Told yall Hilton's going 12. Hopefully Marcus Williams falls to 16.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

And we're back.

Carney/Brewer is still looking good. SausageKing called it.


----------



## BULLS23

The draft could be saved if we get Brewer . . .


----------



## Hustle

This is just fantastic, Carney or Brewer need to fall.


----------



## BG7

sp00k said:


> And we're back.
> 
> Carney/Brewer is still looking good. SausageKing called it.


We want Marcus Williams buddy!


----------



## MikeDC

Dang it. 

I'd be happy to take Simmons if he falls to us. I'm guessing he and Brewer go in the next couple slots and we pick Thabo though.


----------



## chifaninca

Anyone else get booted from the boards?

I almost had to switch over to another board!!!!! Yikes....

I just figured you guys were saving me from another Paxson Move.

Well, I think Brewer, Simmons or Carney is available to us.


----------



## BG7

Told you guys the board would crash 

Marcus Williams, just has to get past 3 more picks!


----------



## BG7

And there goes avatars.


----------



## southpark

southpark said:


> wow with Atl taking the Landlord, no matter who Portland takes at 7, they're going to get either Roy or Foye or Gay. If Portland does get Roy/Gay, with either one combined with LA, I give them an A for the draft, A+ if they get Roy


I dont get why people think Portland is having a "dumb" draft...even with Foye I still would have given them an A but now with LA and Roy...they definately deserve the best draft of the night

Only other team with a great draft is Memphis for getting Gay for Battier

Worst draft: Houston


----------



## The Krakken

What reason on god's green earth do we want Marcus Williams?

Brewer or Carney please........


----------



## BG7

Hopefully Philly takes Carney here.


----------



## BULLS23

Boy Marcus Williams would look good in Philly . . . Watch them take Brewer/Carney.

LOL.

THABO!?!?!?!?!?

We're getting Carney or Brewer!


----------



## BG7

The Krakken said:


> What reason on god's green earth do we want Marcus Williams?
> 
> Brewer or Carney please........


Marcus Williams is the guy that Minnesota wants from 16.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

sloth said:


> And there goes avatars.


go to bed


----------



## PatBateman

Did Redick just diss Stuart Scott?

"You've never complimented me"


----------



## Hustle

Brewer
Carney
Simmons
M Williams

Maybe Sefolosha

Pax is going to have a choice of at leat two quality guys.


----------



## MikeDC

sloth said:


> We want Marcus Williams buddy!


I want Marcus Williams like I want crotch rot.


----------



## mizenkay

yeah, it was down for a few.

looks like avatars and sigs have been temporarily disabled (good idea)

is this the craziest draft or what.

i am so glad jj redick is off the board.


----------



## BenDengGo

why do people want marcus williams???

one of carney/brewer will go to the hornets, and one to utah
philly takes simmons.

we'll take sefolosha


----------



## chifaninca

Portland is having an unbelievable draft. Keep in mind, someone will slip to the #30 pick or they can package 30 & 31 to move up a few.


As with all these players....If Aldridge and Roy develop ..WOW. Aldridge and Roy was a dream draft for me. I thought we would get:

Thomas/Roy

or Aldridge/Roy

Unfortunately, that didn't occur.


----------



## DaBullz

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> go to bed


Boerwinkle: go to your room!
sloth: why?
Boerwinkle: because I said so!
sloth: ok, that makes sense


----------



## southpark

byt he way does anyone STILL think we should have made the playoffs?

I said back then and I still say now, I would rather we DID NOT make the playoffs this past season so that we could get the 14th or 15th pick and assure us of Brewer/Carney/Simmons...definately think we could have had Brewer/Carney with 14th/15th pick but by the time we roll to 16th, they'll probably be gone


----------



## BG7

Thabo's gone!


----------



## Rodman

If it is M. Williams at 16 a trade for KG comes nearer


----------



## jnrjr79

Whoa. Thabo to 6ers! We're definitely getting a good player.


----------



## DaBullz

sefolosha gone.

another handcuff for paxson!


----------



## BG7

We are either taking Brewer/Carney and keeping everyone, or taking Williams and trading him to Minnesota.


----------



## Hustle

Sefolsha to Phili !!!!!!!!!!!!!! yes!!!


----------



## chifaninca

Thabo gone!

OK - It's Brewer or Bust now. Maybe Simmons, but we don't need SImmons with Thomas on board.


----------



## GB

Thabo gone...

I thought this was a weak draft.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

And Thabo gone.


Please, Brewer. Otherwise, much vodka is required.


----------



## BG7

Rodman said:


> If it is M. Williams at 16 a trade for KG comes nearer


Yup, I'm hoping to see Williams taking 16, because there is no way in hell that were keeping him, so there'll be a trade.


----------



## MikeDC

Wow, The Sixers jump up and picked Thabo!

I was sure he'd be there for us

That means we get a crack at one of
Simmons
Brewer
Carney

* Note that we didn't work out Carney, so I'm not all that sure we'd take him. Let's hope Simmons or Brewer are there.


----------



## step

****e! Brewer better be available.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Does Minnesota still want Williams although they grabbed Foye???

And Thabo over Carney and Brewer? Wow. Thabo and Iggy is a tough duo.


----------



## The Krakken

sloth said:


> Marcus Williams is the guy that Minnesota wants from 16.


But who do we want from them?

I'm not a big fan of giving up ANY part of our core to get Garnett. I think he's past his prime. The only player on our roster I'd trade for him is Chandler.


----------



## theanimal23

Man, Utah and NOK can spoil our party of Brewer/Carney falling to us


----------



## truebluefan

Damn. Oh well. Carney still available. Simmons still available. Brewer still available.


----------



## Babble-On

The 16 pick looks to be exciting.

edit- Whoa, Thabo was picked for the Bulls. They passed up Brewer for him?! WTF.


----------



## The ROY

Brewer and Carney are going next

who the FUGG are we gonna take at 16? sene and thabo are goneee


----------



## DuMa

this kid thabo reminds me of iggy. why the hell did sixers draft him?


----------



## BG7

Dammit, we just traded for Thabo.


----------



## chifaninca

CHICAGO gets THABO


----------



## Ventura

oh **** we might get brewer! i'm pissing my pants


----------



## GB

We Got Thabo!!!!


----------



## Hustle

Marcus Williams is now worst case, and I like him for his trade value, I also like him mo


wait Sef to the Bulls


----------



## The Krakken

Well, damn, there goes that theory.


----------



## BG7

Paxson with a ****ty draft, Thabo and Thomas, god he sucks.


----------



## truebluefan

Ah, he is a bull!!


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

Wtf ?!


----------



## The ROY

THABO traded to CHICAGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

WTF


----------



## rwj333

If Brewer and Carney go in the next two picks, I will be heartbroken.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Oh wow. BALLSY MOVE PAX.


----------



## BG7

Wow, talk about a bummer draft.


----------



## TM

this kid is gonna be good


----------



## GB

DuMa said:


> this kid thabo reminds me of iggy. why the hell did sixers draft him?



Look up.


----------



## Hustle

Pax took Sef over Brewer and Carney and Williams he must be the real deal.


----------



## rwj333

Ah, never mind then.


----------



## MikeDC

Swap! The Bulls get Thabo, the Sixers get 16 and ???

Wow... I knew we liked him, but I'm pretty surprised we traded up for him and left those other guys on the board.


----------



## theanimal23

theanimal23 said:


> Man, Utah and NOK can spoil our party of Brewer/Carney falling to us


I posted that a lil too early. By 10 secs


----------



## chifaninca

Wow, what did we give up? KRAPPER? Or Future Considerations?


----------



## southpark

OH MY GOD! WHY DID PAX PASS ON brewer?!??!?!?


----------



## narek

MikeDC said:


> Wow, The Sixers jump up and picked Thabo!
> 
> I was sure he'd be there for us
> 
> That means we get a crack at one of
> Simmons
> Brewer
> Carney
> 
> * Note that we didn't work out Carney, so I'm not all that sure we'd take him. Let's hope Simmons or Brewer are there.


the radio guys said we traded with Philly. Any more news than this?


----------



## step

wow!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Wow, we could have had Brewer. 

Ugh!!!!

This kid better be really, really good.


----------



## BG7

No more KG anymore.,,,,,,,


----------



## theanimal23

Hustle said:


> Pax took Sef over Brewer and Carney and Williams he must be the real deal.


Wow, yeah you are right.

Foye for Roy. Good trade for both teams


----------



## Babble-On

NOOOOOOOO. I wanted Brewer.


----------



## rwj333

Perhaps Paxson was scared by Sene going so high and decided to lock up his guy. I would have been fine with Brewer, though.


----------



## mizenkay

hold on.

what the **** just happened?


we got the swiss dude?

my head is spinning. 

_i feel like i'm landing jets at laguardia here_. LOL. thank you dan.


----------



## theanimal23

Anyone have online videos of this kid?

They said he could be a top 3 defender from this draft. Just what we need


----------



## mizenkay

sloth said:


> Wow, talk about a bummer draft.



i think it's brilliant actually.

heh. to each his or her own, ya know?


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

Yes, Thabo, but what'd we give up?


----------



## step

Now the question is, what did we give up to to do this?


----------



## Hustle

I predicted Sef and TT, good for me right. Sefolosha is ready right now, here's next years roster so far

Thomas/FA
Nocioni/Deng
Chandler/Sweetney
GOrdon/Sefolosha
Hinrich/Duhon

Allen-to
Songo-PO


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

Ugh. . .get more defensive minded ? What ?! I thought we were #2 in points allowed. We are not progressing at all.


----------



## MikeDC

Well, I don't know how to compare Thabo and Brewer, except to say I really liked them both but I knew more about Brewer and I'd have preferred him. Guess I'll hope for the best there.


----------



## BG7

Utah takes Ronnie Brewer.


----------



## DuMa

lol i love dan patrick


----------



## southpark

WHY HWY WHY DID we not get Brewer/Carney when we just could have?!?! 

Either one would have been the big athletic 2 guard we NEED....not trading for a skinny guy no one's heard of in Thabo


----------



## Rodman

I actually like Thabo, but passing on Brewer? Hopefully that one is going to work out...


----------



## GB

Thabo profile:
http://www.truehoop.com/2006-draft-21205-2006-draft-profile-thabo-sefolosha.html


----------



## BULLS23

What the HELL is Pax doing?!?!?!?! We passed on Brewer for Thabo? I'm so confused . . .


----------



## BG7

Hopefully we trade Krapper to move up, I don't want to see krapper in a bulls uni.


----------



## Babble-On

Brewer looks so overjoyed to go to the Jazz. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## step

Interesting for Utah.


----------



## BG7

2006 Bulls

Pg-Kirk Hinrich
sG-Thabo
SF-Dung
Pf-Thomas
C-Pryzbilla

Yeah, were winning a championship.


----------



## Hustle

MikeDC said:


> Well, I don't know how to compare Thabo and Brewer, except to say I really liked them both but I knew more about Brewer and I'd have preferred him. Guess I'll hope for the best there.


same, but I knew Brewer could in fact play both positions, Sef I haven't even heard that about


----------



## The ROY

what do ya'll mean, PASSSED on brewer?

we wouldn't have gotten him LOL they're not giving him up.

G Hinrich
G Gordon / Thabo
F Deng / Nocoini
F Thomas

COREEEEE


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

The best part of picking up Sefolosha is it puts the Gordon trade rumors to rest. He can play some backup PG, swing over to the 3 and is the defensive minded 2 we needed. 

We got jibbier in this draft.


----------



## theanimal23

How old is Thabo? Man, he must be something to pass over Brewer, Carney, etc


----------



## southpark

Pax will REGRET this move big time...you dont pass on big athletic swingmen in Brewer AND Carney for someone like Thabo... Brewer would have been PERFECT for our team and Pax passed him up...he oculd have been ours

**** you Pax for passing on Brewer


----------



## BG7

Simmons is probaly going right here.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Thabo better be better than Brewer. 

It's hard to know if that will happen.

Paxson just put his *** on the line. We can't say he wasn't PROACTIVE on Thabo.


----------



## Hustle

Babble-On said:


> Brewer looks so overjoyed to go to the Jazz. :rofl: :rofl:


talk about a culture shock.......arkansas to utah


----------



## theanimal23

We got more athletic


----------



## bullet

we'd have at least 1 of Carney or Cedric Simmons


----------



## GB

Chad:

He's a prototypical small forward in the pros. He's somewhere between 6-7 and 6-8 with a huge wingspan (I swear his fingertips were touching the tops of his knees) and good athleticism.

His body type reminded me a little of the Pistons' Richard Hamilton. He's thin, but not too thin.

Sefolosha has earned a rep in Europe as a guy who does nothing great but everything well. That's what he showed Monday, as well.

He shot the ball very well from midrange all the way out to the NBA 3-point line. He was a little streaky at times with the long ball, but that's to be expected considering he started shooting from that far away only two days ago.

He's a very smooth player with an excellent handle and good court vision. He flies up and down the floor, uses his feet well and can really defend.


----------



## theanimal23

What else did we give to Philly?

What are the future considerations from Ptl?


----------



## Hustle

If Pax made this trade I bet Utah was going to take Sef over Brewer as well.


----------



## chifaninca

From what I've read about Thabo, he's for real. A guy who was getting a lot of pub late. When they were talkign about him, the rumors were he put the D to Roy and Brewer/Carney. So.....I can understand it.

When the pick was announced they said Utah and Chiacgo were crying caus ethey both wanted him bad.


----------



## TripleDouble

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Wow, we could have had Brewer.
> 
> Ugh!!!!
> 
> This kid better be really, really good.


Why does he have to be really good? He just has to be better than Brewer.


----------



## BG7

Hornets take, Cedric Simmons, called it.


----------



## UMfan83

Great we have up to 5 SFs now


----------



## MikeDC

Hustle said:


> same, but I knew Brewer could in fact play both positions, Sef I haven't even heard that about


Pax has a big set of testicles. Absolutely huge. 

If nothing else, no one is going to be able to say he won't take risks after this draft.

Add to it that he basically told everyone who would listen exactly who he was going to draft... it's pretty amazing. Like watching Forest Gump continually come up roses.

The Hornets get Simmons after getting Armstrong. Nice draft for them.


----------



## theanimal23

GB, what did he have to say about Tyrus


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Well, if nothing else, Portland is ACTIVE tonight. GEESH!


----------



## step

God I love this tvuplayer.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

TripleDouble said:


> Why does he have to be really good? He just has to be better than Brewer.


Well, as far as I'm concerned, he better be better than anyone drafted 14 or below.

We still don't even know what we traded away for him.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

MikeDC said:


> Pax has a big set of testicles. Absolutely huge.
> 
> If nothing else, no one is going to be able to say he won't take risks after this draft.


:rock:


----------



## GB

TripleDouble said:


> Why does he have to be really good? He just has to be better than Brewer.


Actually, he just has to be a _better fit_ than Brewer.

And that could end up being subjective.


----------



## BG7

Pg-kirk Hinrich
SG-Ben Gordon
SF-Andres nocioni/Luol Deng/Tyrus Thomas/Thabo Sefolosha
PF-Micahel Sweetney
C- Malik Allen

I'd rather have Carney than Thabo.


----------



## Hustle

theanimal23 said:


> What else did we give to Philly?
> 
> What are the future considerations from Ptl?


?
and

a future second rounder([possibly conditional)


----------



## Rodman

step said:


> God I love this tvuplayer.


 me too the best there is!


----------



## The ROY

wow..

we could of had Rodney Carney...


----------



## unBULLievable

Before judging have you ever seen sefolosha play?

Some of you really need to stop acting like babies and mAn up.


----------



## Hustle

sloth said:


> I'd rather have Carney than Thabo.


how do you know, I'm giving Pax the benefit of the doubt, but I have to say I don't like it right now.


----------



## BULLS23

Marcus Williams here?


----------



## narek

sloth said:


> Pg-kirk Hinrich
> SG-Ben Gordon
> SF-Andres nocioni/Luol Deng/Tyrus Thomas/Thabo Sefolosha
> PF-Micahel Sweetney
> C- Malik Allen
> 
> I'd rather have Carney than Thabo.



SG: Gordon/Sefolosha
PF: Nocioni/Sweetney (who will eventually be gone)/Thomas
SF: Deng/Thomas


----------



## step

> we could of had Rodney Carney...


Interestingly enough the Hornets passed on him aswell.


----------



## TripleDouble

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Well, as far as I'm concerned, he better be better than anyone drafted 14 or below.


That's always the case. The player you draft should be better than the players drafted after him.


----------



## The ROY

G Hinrich / Duhon
G Gordon / Thabo
F Deng / Nocioni
F Thomas / Chandler
C -


----------



## theanimal23

I trust Pax. The guy played Euro ball and seemed to have good workouts according to DX vs Brewer, Roy, and Carney? (All 3?)

If he can be a slasher and play good D, we found a great player for us. 

Pax wanted to get longer (more length) and more athletic, we definitely accomplished that.


----------



## MikeDC

I just hope Thabo has a 2 guard handle, or better. Apparently he played point in the junior leagues over in Europe, so I'm assuming he's got something going on there.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

I'd rather have Thabo than Carney.

I'm good.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

The ROY said:


> wow..
> 
> we could of had Rodney Carney...


Roy, we could have had Brewer. We moved up to 13, and he was available there.

Your guy!

My guy!

Thabo better be a stud. 

I claim ignorance. The kid sounds a lot like Brewer on paper. He just better be at least as good for us as I thought Brewer would be for us.


----------



## BG7

Its just a straight swap.

Carney 16.


----------



## SALO

Right after Thabo was picked, the international guy for ESPN said that Philly just broke the hearts of UTAH and Chicago. So it would seem Utah also thinks Thabo > Brewer. 

I wanted Brewer, but there's something about this Thabo guy... I think he's gonna be _GOOD_. Sort of like a Boris Diaw all-around type player. He also has a freakish wingspan, well over 7ft.


----------



## Hustle

sloth said:


> Its just a straight swap.
> 
> Carney 16.


maybe cash consid, or a 2nd rounder but nothing signif


----------



## MikeDC

theanimal23 said:


> I trust Pax. The guy played Euro ball and seemed to have good workouts according to DX vs Brewer, Roy, and Carney? (All 3?)


That's true... I got to think he was just more impressive to Pax going against each other.

(of course, that's supposedly the rationale that led MJ to take Kwame over Tyson a few years back).

Marcus Williams slipping and sliding.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Straight swap? Makes no sense. We must have given them cash or something.

Didn't Thabo win all but 1 one-on-one session against Brewer, Carney and even Roy?


----------



## GB

<i>Sefolosha is a great fit -- though, in my opinion, not as great as Ronnie Brewer. Sefolosha is very solid in every aspect of the game. He can shoot, play point forward, play defense and get up and down the floor. And he's ready to play now.
</i>

Chad...

Are the other two ready _now_?


----------



## Hustle

Bad pick for Phili. not half as bad as what Houston did.


----------



## The ROY

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Roy, we could have had Brewer. We moved up to 13, and he was available there.
> 
> Your guy!
> 
> My guy!
> 
> Thabo better be a stud.
> 
> I claim ignorance. The kid sounds a lot like Brewer on paper. He just better be at least as good for us as I thought Brewer would be for us.




I think he will be, he BETTER be 

but if pax was willing to trade UP for him over brewer and carney..this kid HAS to be special


----------



## truebluefan

I like the Thabo pick.


----------



## Hustle

Man this draft will determine how great of a drafter Pax is for sure, I have doubts but we did fill needs.


----------



## Hustle

Man this draft will determine how great of a drafter Pax is for sure, I have doubts but we did fill needs.

Man I just realized Pacers are going to ge Williams, what a steal for them.


----------



## bullet

Thabo is a great pick imo. can do it all , very tough defender.

I like TT too.


----------



## johnston797

truebluefan said:


> I like the Thabo pick.


Me too.

I first I said "YES!!!!" when he got drafted b/c it ment Brewer and Co would fall to us. Then they started talking about him and showing highlights and I thought, "Well, this is exactly the guy we could use."

I liked that Pax traded down when he could and traded up to get his guy!

YES!!


----------



## narek

MikeDC said:


> That's true... I got to think he was just more impressive to Pax going against each other.
> 
> (of course, that's supposedly the rationale that led MJ to take Kwame over Tyson a few years back).


That's the trouble with taking high schoolers, and maybe, just maybe, Kwame would have done so much better somewhere else.


----------



## BG7

TRADE! Bulls trade Aldridge and future second round pick for Tyrus Thomas and Krapper.

Why the hell did we give up a second rounder?

Shawne Williams goes 17.


----------



## DaBullz

Portland trade just got worse. Blazers convinced Pax to cough up a draft pick, too


----------



## The Krakken

Bout time they announced the trade. I was getting nervous.

I think giving up a future #2 was too much though.....


----------



## chifaninca

MikeDC said:


> I just hope Thabo has a 2 guard handle, or better. Apparently he played point in the junior leagues over in Europe, so I'm assuming he's got something going on there.



Mike and others,


Thabo is a very good pick. Like Brewer, he could play and defend the 1,2,3 positions. He's got alot of seasoning and is very well regarded. 

The Brewer of Thabo questions will be played out, but the reports are that Utah wanted him over Brewer and would've taken him.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

We gave up a 2nd rounder to move down in the draft?


----------



## Hustle

Hustle said:


> Man this draft will determine how great of a drafter Pax is for sure, I have doubts but we did fill needs.
> 
> Man I just realized Pacers are going to ge Williams, what a steal for them.


I meant Shawne guys :raised_ey


----------



## BenDengGo

step said:


> God I love this tvuplayer.



and the best thing is, the more people use the prog, the better the connection will be!!!!

i had no errors yet


@draft

i wanted
@2 bargnani or thomas
@16 sefolosha or sene

so i'm fine with pax


----------



## jnrjr79

Hahaha. It's hilarious to me that anyone thinks a future 2nd rounder is a big deal.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

WE

gave up the future considerations?

**** you pax. **** you. you suck. you suck ***.


----------



## mizenkay

i really like the thabo pick. really like it. i think the kid will be a player.


i think pax has done well tonight. 

no pitchforks being sharpened chez miz tonight.

more vodka!!


----------



## step

Shawne Williams when you have Granger? Why
Williams keeps on slipping.


----------



## southpark

SALO said:


> Right after Thabo was picked, the international guy for ESPN said that Philly just broke the hearts of UTAH and Chicago. So it would seem Utah also thinks Thabo > Brewer.


We have to remmber that in 2004, Utah passed on Josh Smith and picked Kirk Snyder...who is no longer even with Utah. So the fact that Utah thnks Thabo > Brewer doesnt mean much


----------



## MikeDC

The upside to me is that Thabo sounds like Brewer with no questions about his shot. 

The downside is that Brewer was a guy we had lots of footage and numbers on, so we were comfortable with him. But everything, and I do mean everything about Thabo sounds pretty good. I'm comfortable with the pick.

Obviously time will tell, but I've got no major complaints.


----------



## The ROY

chifaninca said:


> Mike and others,
> 
> 
> Thabo is a very good pick. Like Brewer, he could play and defend the 1,2,3 positions. He's got alot of seasoning and is very well regarded.
> 
> The Brewer of Thabo questions will be played out, but the reports are that Utah wanted him over Brewer and would've taken him.


That says a TOn cause Brewer is a hell of a player....


----------



## theanimal23

Anyone have the Chad Ford breakdown of the Tyrus pick?

Thabo is prolly more jibbish than Carney.


----------



## SALO

Oh no... if Marcus Williams goes to the Knicks = trouble for our pick swap next year. 

A good pass-first point guard like Williams is just what the Knicks need if they wish to run & gun.


----------



## BG7

Thabo pick is fine, that was in his range too.

But what the hell is Paxson doing?

Tyrus Thomas- tweener comboforward
Viktar Krapper- tweener comboforward.


----------



## narek

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> WE
> 
> gave up the future considerations?
> 
> **** you pax. **** you. you suck. you suck ***.


We've got extra second rounders from NY, don't we, if we just gave up one?


----------



## theanimal23

If Thabo can play Point Fwd, wow, this helps us out big time when he plays next to Ben.


----------



## The Krakken

Why the hell did we give up a draft pick to move DOWN in the draft?


----------



## unBULLievable

DaBullz said:


> Portland trade just got worse. Blazers convinced Pax to cough up a draft pick, too



Happy now????

I wonder if Pax was a "brother" would oyu pick on hi mevery single time?

Man up kid


----------



## chifaninca

Well, now I am really annoyed with paxson for this Tyrus thing. Why the hell don't you learn from the Bryce Drew loss. Trading second round picks are a bad idea.


Plus, you lost cap space by grabbing Krapper. He wasn't in anyone's plans and isn't likely to giv eus much. Glad to see you thought adding KRAPPER was worth a 2nd and trade down....SCHMUCK.


Great job on Thabo on though. I like that pick alot........DPENDING ON Whatelse PAXSON included.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Wait, how do *WE* give up a pick to move down and pick up Khryapa?


----------



## MikeDC

step said:


> Williams keeps on slipping.


Folks must have read my analysis of him the other day! :clown:


----------



## McBulls

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> WE
> 
> gave up the future considerations?
> 
> **** you pax. **** you. you suck. you suck ***.


Second round picks aren't worth much.


----------



## southpark

Hustle said:


> Man this draft will determine how great of a drafter Pax is for sure, I have doubts but we did fill needs.


agreed...i still think missing out on Brewer/Carney might bite us in the [edit] in the future


----------



## DaBullz

unBULLievable said:


> Happy now????
> 
> I wonder if Pax was a "brother" would oyu pick on hi mevery single time?
> 
> Man up kid


FIRE PAXSON NOW

You want in the club?


----------



## BG7

Wizards take take some guy I've never heard of.


----------



## truebluefan

Second round picks for this team will not be worth much pretty soon.


----------



## BG7

DaBullz said:


> FIRE PAXSON NOW
> 
> You want in the club?


Just add the entire Bulls forum in the club, thats how it will end up eventually anyhow.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

sloth said:


> Wizards take take some guy I've never heard of.


 Is he the one that literally put the ball on the floor?

EDIT: NM, I just saw someone's sig.


----------



## jnrjr79

sloth said:


> Just add the entire Bulls forum in the club, thats how it will end up eventually anyhow.



Speak for yourself.


----------



## BULLS23

Interesting pick for Washington . . .


----------



## step

> Is he the one that literally put the ball on the floor?


Believe so



> Speak for yourself.


Seconded


----------



## BG7

sp00k said:


> Is he the one that literally put the ball on the floor?


No, thats Fesenko. I wouldn't be surprised at this rate, if Paxson ends up getting Fesenko somehow.


----------



## The ROY

chifaninca said:


> Well, now I am really annoyed with paxson for this Tyrus thing. Why the hell don't you learn from the Bryce Drew loss. Trading second round picks are a bad idea.
> 
> 
> Plus, you lost cap space by grabbing Krapper. He wasn't in anyone's plans and isn't likely to giv eus much. Glad to see you thought adding KRAPPER was worth a 2nd and trade down....SCHMUCK.
> 
> 
> Great job on Thabo on though. I like that pick alot........DPENDING ON Whatelse PAXSON included.


It's fishy...

I think we grabbed that Victor guy (lol) because we POSSIBLY may have a bigger trade about to happen


----------



## Hustle

Khryapa actually started 53 games some as Portland's 2.?


----------



## mizenkay

i agree with true blue!

we have the knicks 2007 and 2009 2nd round picks guys.

oh, and _shut up_ sloth.


:clown:


----------



## MikeDC

I'm rather confused by giving up a pick to move down in the draft.

What the hell is that?


----------



## TripleDouble

Why are people ready to jump off buildings before they've even seen the players play?


----------



## narek

Hustle said:


> Khryapa actually started 53 games some as Portland's 2.?


Yep, and a lot of Portland fans liked him a lot.


----------



## epic

i really fail to see why anyone should be in support of firing Paxson on the basis of this draft when nobody has seen either TT or Thabo play in a Bulls jersey yet. why such pessimism?

uhh, yeah, what others said.


----------



## southpark

The Krakken said:


> Why the hell did we give up a draft pick to move DOWN in the draft?


same question I'm asking.... :curse:


----------



## BG7

Sacramento takes Quincy Douby! Called it, I win a free supporting membership from the Kings forum!


----------



## DaBullz

epic said:


> i really fail to see why anyone should be in support of firing Paxson on the basis of this draft when nobody has seen either TT or Thabo play in a Bulls jersey yet. why such pessimism?
> 
> uhh, yeah, what others said.


at best, it's like taking hinrich when wade is available.


----------



## Hustle

the pick was fr Khryapa and to save some $


----------



## jnrjr79

MikeDC said:


> I'm rather confused by giving up a pick to move down in the draft.
> 
> What the hell is that?



Pax must think Krheyayshsa is better than a future 2nd rounder.


----------



## theanimal23

We gave up a 2nd rounder for Vic? I missed it. Anyone know if Vic can produce for us? What would his role be? We still need to go hard for a center in FA.


----------



## truebluefan

Knicks take the pg williams???


----------



## jnrjr79

What's the difference in salary between a #4 and a #2?


----------



## BenDengGo

yeah sloth, shut up!! we know you are down with aldridge and garnett.....etc

i certainly dont want to re-enter the club again.


pax got my back on his picks!!


----------



## r1terrell23

We traded #2 and a second rounder for #4 and a non impact player. WTF was that? We should have atleast gotten Portland's late first rounders.


----------



## The ROY

theanimal23 said:


> We gave up a 2nd rounder for Vic? I missed it. Anyone know if Vic can produce for us? What would his role be? We still need to go hard for a center in FA.


I dunno..but portland fans seems to be pissed by losing him


----------



## chifaninca

mizenkay said:


> i agree with true blue!
> 
> we have the knicks 2007 and 2009 2nd round picks guys.
> 
> oh, and _shut up_ sloth.
> 
> 
> :clown:



I love it when the Mod who warned everyone does what they warned against! You Go Miz! Break one off.

:cheers:


----------



## MikeDC

The #2 pick will make $3.2M
The #4 pick will make $2.6M
VK makes just under $1.2M for this coming year.

So the net cap effect of the transaction is that we have $600k less in cap room. Pretty trivial.

But still baffling as to why we'd be willing to give up the pick.


----------



## Pain5155

sloth u can take a break, u have 130 replies to this, closest person has 30.


----------



## darlets

Paxson drafted two hard working, team oriented guys, that rebound and play D.

What a shock 

It makes as alot more verstile on D.

I take it we'll be shopping for a centre in F.A


----------



## DaBullz

truebluefan said:


> Knicks take the pg williams???


LOL

Won't it be hillarious that the Knicks got a better player than the bulls after all this? 

:rofl:


----------



## giusd

did anyone notice how big Thado seemed. He seemed much bigger than Carney and even brewer. I think thado really does fit into the bulls systme. We were drafting a backup SG and the best defensive PF in the draft.

david


----------



## r1terrell23

theanimal23 said:


> We gave up a 2nd rounder for Vic? I missed it. Anyone know if Vic can produce for us? What would his role be? We still need to go hard for a center in FA.


His role will be back up to Deng, Noc, and Thomas


----------



## TheDarkPrince

TripleDouble said:


> Why are people ready to jump off buildings before they've even seen the players play?


I have no problem with the players but did we all forget that we need size and inside scoring?Our team is already filled with athletic fast players but we lack any real inside presence.IMO if we don't land Ben Wallace in the off season we will still have problems with big teams.


----------



## BULLS23

Damn, if they do get williams they could actually play pretty well next year . . . Hurts our Oden chances.


----------



## Hustle

r1terrell23 said:


> We traded #2 and a second rounder for #4 and a non impact player. WTF was that? We should have atleast gotten Portland's late first rounders.


he started 53 games age 23, some at 2, impact no but what is a second rounder going to do?

Would you be happier to have the same player at 2 with a higher salry?


----------



## southpark

wow if the Knicks get Williams....damn I'm not too sure we're getting a top 5 pick next year or even top 10


----------



## theanimal23

Anyone else hear or read that Thabo has a LONG Wingspan for a 2?


----------



## mizenkay

chifaninca said:


> I love it when the Mod who warned everyone does what they warned against! You Go Miz! Break one off.
> 
> :cheers:



oh honey. i done broke one off a few hours ago.

and tell me you didn't want him to shut up too!??



:laugh:


----------



## narek

Tyrus's college coach was up here this weekend and met with Pax and Skiles - not the main reason he was here, but while he was here, he had a meeting.

He sad Gar was at a lot of LSU games and he met Pax when LSU played Connecticut and Hartford. Plus he said the Bulls talked to a lot of people who knew Tyrus in high school. No wonder TT's agents thought TT was coming here.


----------



## TripleDouble

DaBullz said:


> LOL
> 
> Won't it be hillarious that the Knicks got a better player than the bulls after all this?
> 
> :rofl:


If you root for your team to lose.


----------



## UMfan83

jnrjr79 said:


> Hahaha. It's hilarious to me that anyone thinks a future 2nd rounder is a big deal.


Especially because the Bulls have 2 next year


----------



## jnrjr79

There goes another 2nd rounder.


----------



## BG7

Trade: Thabo and Carney swap, and another 2nd round pick, and cash.

Knicks take some bum!


----------



## truebluefan

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaa


----------



## jnrjr79

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.

Nice work, Isaiah.


----------



## The Krakken

[email protected] York Blowwwwinng It!!!!


----------



## BG7

At least Paxson drafted better than Isiah!


----------



## epic

southpark said:


> wow if the Knicks get Williams....damn I'm not too sure we're getting a top 5 pick next year or even top 10


i wouldn't go that far.


----------



## DaBullz

DaBullz said:


> LOL
> 
> Won't it be hillarious that the Knicks got a better player than the bulls after all this?
> 
> :rofl:


OK, I take it back.


----------



## BULLS23

OH MY GOD . . . What the hell is wrong with Zeke?!?!?!

That's amazing . . .


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

mizenkay said:


> oh honey. i done broke one off a few hours ago.
> :laugh:


I don't even know what that means, but I like it.


----------



## theanimal23

WTF (who) did the Knicks pick? I figured they could have gotten Marcus Williams?

Man, wonder what lucky team grabs Marcus?


----------



## step

Bye bye to another second rounder


----------



## truebluefan

Amazing!!! Ty Zeke.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Thank you Zeke and Dolan.


----------



## MikeDC

:laugh:

I had that guy as a late second rounder. An absolutely awful pick from the Knicks. Dreadful.

(Great!)


----------



## step

Who the gay is that guy


----------



## SALO

WTF? Rolando Blackman? He's like 50 years old now! I remember when he and Derek Harper were a great backcourt for Dallas years ago.

:biggrin:


----------



## chifaninca

DaBullz said:


> at best, it's like taking hinrich when wade is available.



I agree but disagree - unless you meant Brewer = Hinrich & Sefalosha = Wade.

Sefalosha is a better overall talent (or so reported). Brewer has questions, Seflosha didn't. Here's the trade:

Another damn 2nd rounder out the door.............Wow, Paxson your strength is gettinig value in the second (remember Duhon?)


The Knicks just grabbed a guy no one heard of - we're still in the Oden sweepstakes!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks IT!

They may just burn down the Garden........LOL


----------



## OziBull

Couldnt be happier!
Well Done Pax! Made all the right calls, added athleticism to our already great core, you add that with some good free agency work and we are a team for the future!
GO TYRUS prove the doubters wrong!
GO THABO!


----------



## rwj333

Knicks select Balkman. That might be a good pick by the Knicks.


----------



## Hustle

If Clevland gets Williams or Lowry, shame on the league.

Wow Isiah has more bollas than Pax by far


----------



## jnrjr79

Helloooooooooooo Greg Oden!


----------



## Pain5155

HAHAH knicks **** it up again. Isiah will be fired.


----------



## BG7

Damn, that sucks, New Jerseys probaly going to get Marcus Williams, watch out for the Nets fans!


----------



## step

> They may just burn down the Garden........LOL


Would of done that long time ago


----------



## Hustle

about the NY pick

"I'm speechless" - Steven Jackson, followed by talking for a minute


----------



## Nocioni4ever

Go start making those Chicago Bulls Oden jerseys now!!


----------



## BG7

Why didn't they take Williams at 20....and then whoever the hell that guy is at 29?


----------



## southpark

who?!?! Who did the Knicks take?!

Either way I love it. :clap: :clap: :clap: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## The Krakken

They could have gotten Balkman at 29.

LO ****ing L.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Thomas...Carney...

Do I love Pax?

Do I hate Pax?


Must...drink...vodka.


----------



## paxman

did isiah have a brain fart for a moment and believe he was actually drafting ROLANDO BLACKMAN???


----------



## UMfan83

Someone tell the Knicks that Ronaldo is a soccer star, not a basketball star


----------



## Hustle

When grading Pax's draft do we also have to consider, Isiah's picks?

Man that would help


----------



## BULLS23

This sets up for Cleveland to come in and get a really nice PG . . .

They just got scarier.


----------



## southpark

at first I was scared Stern meant Rondo with the Knicks pick but then listening on RealGM radio I realized its someone who's pretty much an unknown....

Comments were made that this guy the Knicks took doenst even have a freaking photo for his draft profile!! Whoo!! love it IT + Dolan!!


----------



## narek

paxman said:


> did isiah have a brain fart for a moment and believe he was actually drafting ROLANDO BLACKMAN???


*snort* 

That would explain a lot. 

A small forward - aren't they overloaded with small forwards too? 

OTOH, he wants to play like Phoenix next year. Don't know who's going to be his Steve Nash.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Spike Lee showing major love for the "sleeper pick"

MMMMMnnnnyyyaaaaahhhhhh

Maybe not.

Waiting on the RottonTomatoes rating on that one.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

I mean seriously, how in the name of God's Green Earth is Marcus Williams still on the board?


----------



## truebluefan

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I mean seriously, how in the name of God's Green Earth is Marcus Williams still on the board?


That kid is a real talent. I am shocked as well.


----------



## BG7

22 is Marcus Williams, Nets get a better player than the Bulls do at 22.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

good move for NJ and Marcus.

Go southpaws!


----------



## southpark

wow if the Cavs pick up Williiams or even Lowry at their pick, they could definately be EC champs in 2-3 years. The one thing they NEED is a PG and Williams/Lowry for them at their pick would be AWESOME for them, TERRIBLE for us...

Still I'm still pretty happy over hte Knicks pick nad the chance for Oden next year now for sure


----------



## MikeDC

I like the Rondo pick over Marcus Williams


----------



## BG7

Dick Vitale just said that Renaldo Balkman wasn't in the list of 100+ prospects that the NBA sent out.


----------



## DaBullz

The nets just got an A in this draft


----------



## BULLS23

Damn . . . Williams is going to learn a lot of good things playing behind Jason Kidd.

Nets get a steal.


----------



## mizenkay

_*Bulls get LSU's Thomas*

*Team also nabs Swiss guard Thabo Sefolosha*

The Associated Press

June 28, 2006, 8:44 PM CDT

The Bulls selected forward LaMarcus Aldridge of Texas with the second pick in Wednesday's NBA draft, and traded him to Portland for LSU's Tyrus Thomas, who the Blazers selected with the fourth pick.


The Bulls also get forward Viktor Khryapa in the deal. He was New Jersey's top pick (22 overall) in 2004. Portland receives a future second-round pick from the Bulls.


Later in the first round, the Bulls made a trade with Philadelphia, in effect swapping the 14th pick for the 16th selection. The Bulls ended up with 6-5 guard Thabo Sefolosha of Switzerland, while the Sixers get forward Rodney Carney from Memphis and a second-round pick in 2007.


It was no secret the Bulls were looking for help in the frontcourt and height in the backcourt, and it may continue to address those needs through trades and free agency.


The Bulls were the only playoff team with a lottery pick, which they acquired in the trade that sent Eddy Curry and Antonio Davis to New York last fall. The Bulls also have the right to flip-flop first-rounders next year if it finishes with a better record than the Knicks._


----------



## UMfan83

Marcus Williams skill is harvesting honey apparently


----------



## step

He looked really happy...


----------



## truebluefan

DaBullz said:


> The nets just got an A in this draft


Nets get two nice players.


----------



## southpark

according to draftnet, Balkman is compared to Dennis Rodman, long wirey guy who makes his presence felt via defense/rebounding so maybe it won't turn out THAT BAD but the fact that they passed on Williams/Lowry when they need a pass first PG makes me still happy. Plus the fact Balkman wont be turning the team around for next year wehn Oden comes....I dont care if Balkman turns into Rodman in TWO years as long as its not next year


----------



## BULLS23

MikeDC said:


> I like the Rondo pick over Marcus Williams



C'mon Mike you can't be serious about that . . . Williams is much better than Rondo. Of course Rondo is a better athlete, but Williams is a much better basketball player.


----------



## southpark

wow I forgot about Sergio Rodriguez in this draft....if he ends up going to the Cavs, they'll still be awesome....


----------



## Hustle

nice no lowry to clev


----------



## Hustle

BULLS23 said:


> C'mon Mike you can't be serious about that . . . Williams is much better than Rondo. Of course Rondo is a better athlete, but Williams is a much better basketball player.


Kirk will own that guy, Lowry has speed, Sergio has what on Hinrich what?


----------



## step

Alexander Johnson has dropped quite a bit


----------



## BULLS23

southpark said:


> wow I forgot about Sergio Rodriguez in this draft....if he ends up going to the Cavs, they'll still be awesome....



Yikes, I forgot about Sergio too . . . Also Mardy Collins is avaliable here for CLE. They got choices if they want a decent PG.


----------



## Philomath

I have no idea if Thabo is better than Carney or Brewer (although the video looked pretty good!) But I like the fact that Pax knew the guy he wanted, knew what was going on around him and moved up to get his guy. I like everything I've heard about Thabo - especially "long, great defender, does everything well." Could he be equal to a Roy? Looks like the Bulls have remedied their overseas scouting issues the last few years, huh.

FWIW, I saw South Carolina play about 5 times this year, and Balkman was my favorite player. Great attitude, unstoppable motor, great hustle, good inside game, very athletic, inconsistent shot, doesn't demand the ball. He plays like a 4 but looks like a 3, unfortunately. I guess Isiah finally has enough scorers at long last? :clown:


----------



## BG7

I still don't see how Paxson didn't pick up the 30th or 31st pick when trading down.


----------



## MikeDC

Yep, I'm serious about it. I don't like Marcus Williams too much.


----------



## chifaninca

well, after a Beer the world looks much better.


First off, while I wasn't bowled over by Thomas or Aldridge, I think once Bargnani went, you had to look at either of those two. I can live with thomas (as I could've with Aldridge) and I will put my trust in Paxson and his staff on this. Thomas has all the potential in the world, the motor, the drive, lets hope he puts it all together and adds some much needed offense. One great thing to love about him, is that he doesn't compromise his defensive position to make blocks ( askill Tyson will never learn).

I applaud Paxson for trading down and int he end, Khyrapa af ro a second is not a bad deal. I remember him being a wing, but maybe they are counting on him to replace Songalia (and he's cheaper than Songalia).

I love the deal for Thabo. Other were gonna grab him (Utah who saw Sene and Reddick go before them wanted him bad). Kudos to Paxson for jumping up and getting the guy truly wanted. Thabo (frome verything I've read) was very impressive with workouts against other top rated guys, including reportedly shutting down Roy. He's a three position guy, but most importantly, he allows us to play a three man rotation with Hinrich, Gordon and Thabo. Duhon can become a trading chip. 

Also, while I would hate it, Thanbo and Khyrapa also make Deng or Noc a bit more tradeable.

So:

Here is our team now:

PG - Hinrich, Duhon
SG - Gordon, Sefalosha
SF - Deng, Nocioni
PF - Thomas, Chandler, Sweetney
C - Free Agency baby - Nene and Butler, Nene and Pryz?

It's gonna be interesting.

As for the Garnet Rumors - Pass. If we are gonna stock-pile for a HOMERUN - save it for the 1% chance that Lebron decides he wants out and to LA, NY or CHicago. LA - Doesn't have anything Clevland would want. New York is a joke of a franchise. Chicago - Deep, very talented and can trade assets and still be a championship contender.


----------



## theanimal23

Philomath said:


> I have no idea if Thabo is better than Carney or Brewer (although the video looked pretty good!) *But I like the fact that Pax knew the guy he wanted, knew what was going on around him and moved up to get his guy. * I like everything I've heard about Thabo - especially "long, great defender, does everything well." Could he be equal to a Roy? Looks like the Bulls have remedied their overseas scouting issues the last few years, huh.


Great post you make. You state some good stuff. I am so happy that we got Pax and Skiles to rebound from those dreadful years. God we will be scary good.


----------



## theanimal23

What was the point of Minny taking Roy, and Ptl taking Foye next? If both those teams knew who they wanted. I can understand if another team was a threat to move up and grab your guy...


----------



## BG7

Long athletic players, when did Paxson turn into Jerry krause?


----------



## southpark

damn Farmer still on board too...along with Sergio...surprising

still mad that Pax just threw away 1 second rounder in the Portland deal wihtout picking up either of Portlands late round picks (30 or 31). THey could have DEFINATELY picked up SOMETHING good, something BETTER than Krappa...for example, Gansey, PJ Tucker, P Davis, Bobby JOnes (lockdown defender at the 2/3 position)


edit:
WOW West def stole the draft...Gay AND Swift for only Battier...


----------



## BULLS23

Pax put a good spin on it . . . I'm still not sold on Thomas, especially since he's basically a 3 and also because we haven't developed a player on our own yet.


----------



## The Krakken

southpark said:


> edit:
> WOW West def stole the draft...Gay AND Swift for only Battier...


Tmac must be pissing his pants.


----------



## BULLS23

sloth said:


> Long athletic players, when did Paxson turn into Jerry krause?



You mean when did he turn into Billy Knight . . .


----------



## BG7

Another trade rumor, hopefully its the Garnett one!


----------



## theanimal23

Wait.. Gay and Swift? He got Stro back?


----------



## southpark

Mardy Collins still availible...I think he will be better than Krappa...again why I think Pax should have gotten the 30 or 31 from the Blazers on the trade down....I'm still very confused


----------



## southpark

Mardy Collins still availible...I think he will be better than Krappa...again why I think Pax should have gotten the 30 or 31 from the Blazers on the trade down....I'm still very confused

also..James White....I'd take him on potential alone over Krappa


----------



## OziBull

Sloth SHUTUP!

Why the hell do you keep bagging the decision Pax made?

GET OVER IT!

Thomas is here to stay so live with it or go support another team!


----------



## paxman

by the way: pax essentially used a 2007 second rounder on khrayapa - which i think is a decent move. also saved 600k on cap this year, which who cares, it's not bad.

and whether or not you agree that thabo is better than brewer - you gotta love his aggressiveness in getting his guy. if we stay at 16 we may not get brewer OR thabo.

i think the backlash on the tyrus move is b/c we foolishly thought that portland was actually gonna swap 4,7 for 2, 16 which would have been a total theft move (isiah move, if you will)


----------



## step

Christ @ Portland.


----------



## BG7

Portland just bought the Suns pick.


----------



## southpark

damnnnn

Portland taking Sergio off Phoenix's hands for cash....A+++++ for them...honestly...

I thnk Sergio would be better off in Phoneix but whatever


----------



## TripleDouble

If you read Portlands board, you will see that fans were pretty high on Khrayapa.


----------



## BG7

Watch, the Knicks are going to take someone like Dick Vitale at 29, or something stupid like that.


----------



## MikeDC

I would have liked a pick for cash to grab Augustine or Paul Davis.

I'm guessing those guys will both be there in the first couple picks of the second round. It'd be nice to jump up and get one of em.


----------



## BenDengGo

i'm calling it now!!!

knick will pick james white


----------



## theanimal23

Thanks for the updates guys. I was wondering why Phx had gotten another PG. 

I'm watching this on draft tracker. 

*Someone mentioned West got Gay and Swift for Battier. By Swift, did you guys mean Stromile?*

Kudos to Portland for not standing still and taking initiative. Got two solid guys in Aldridge and Roy, and this Sergio kid.


----------



## southpark

damn Collins still on board and Bobby Jones, my personal favorite to be the next Bowen without the 3 pt range


----------



## step

> also saved 600k on cap this year


You have it the other way round, he used 600k of the cap with the move.

Totally forgot about Ager, awesome pickup for Dallas.


----------



## southpark

theanimal23 said:


> Thanks for the updates guys. I was wondering why Phx had gotten another PG.
> 
> I'm watching this on draft tracker.
> 
> *Someone mentioned West got Gay and Swift for Battier. By Swift, did you guys mean Stromile?*
> 
> Kudos to Portland for not standing still and taking initiative. Got two solid guys in Aldridge and Roy, and this Sergio kid.


Yes that would be Stro Swift + Gay for Battier...what other Swift do you know?


----------



## BG7

lol at the Knicks fans talking about firing Isiah.


----------



## BG7

Knicks take Mardy Collins, very solid pick.


----------



## paxman

southpark said:


> edit:
> WOW West def stole the draft...Gay AND Swift for only Battier...



that's absolutely insane if that's true. absolutely insane. 

2 parties must be p*ssed off out of their minds:


1. rockets fans, imagining they could have had a lineup including tmac, gay, swift, yao.
2. swift!!! he must be enraged to have to AGAIN back up pau "i'm amazing" gasol!!!!


----------



## theanimal23

southpark said:


> Yes that would be Stro Swift + Gay for Battier...what other Swift do you know?


Robert Swift

But I'm surprised for two reasons: 1. West did not want to resign Stro when he became a FA. 2. I didn't think Houston would possibly be that freakin stupid to not only do Gay for Battier, but Gay AND Swift for Battier.


----------



## step

Hahaha Collins.


----------



## theanimal23

Anyone have any media files of any post-draft interviews by Pax or our draftees?


----------



## MikeDC

sloth said:


> lol at the Knicks fans talking about firing Isiah.


yup, he's a good value there, and makes pretty good sense for the Knicks


----------



## OziBull

theanimal23 said:


> Anyone have any media files of any post-draft interviews by Pax or our draftees?


I would also love this too!!!


----------



## southpark

damn I have no idea what to expect from this Portland pick


----------



## step

> I didn't think Houston would possibly be that freakin stupid to not only do Gay for Battier, but Gay AND Swift for Battier.


Trading Gay was stupid, but getting rid of Swift was great, he was useless and was a waste of money.


----------



## BG7

Portland takes Joel Freeland. Bad pick imo, better big men available.


----------



## Philomath

Remember when Paul Davis was supposed to go in the teens? I'd love to get him with a second rounder, if, uh, we had one.

Stern looks so amused by this whole process.


----------



## paxman

BULLS23 said:


> Pax put a good spin on it . . . I'm still not sold on Thomas, especially since he's basically a 3 and also because we haven't developed a player on our own yet.



tyrus averaged 9 rebounds and 3 blocks in 25 minutes per game.

how is that a sf?


----------



## southpark

wow Freelander...definately stashing him in Europe??


----------



## BG7

How come all the ESPN guys are hating on Portland's draft? They got Aldridge, Rodriguez, and Roy, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## MikeDC

Yeah, I'd be quite happy to get Augustine or Davis. Think anyone would take Sweetney for a second rounder? Maybe the Hawks?


----------



## step

Why give a gauranteed contract to that guy?


----------



## BULLS23

Why are these clowns bagging on what PTB is doing? I think they made out like bandits just getting Roy and Aldridge! I think Sergio could be pretty good and you can leave the English dude in Europe for a couple years.

I'm not a fan of ESPN's guys . . .


----------



## theanimal23

Pax's smokescreen was stating the obvious: We need a guy like Tyrus. Defender, Athletic, Long, and mentioning his name...


----------



## Future

Can the Bulls trade cash for any 2nd rounders... Phoenix just gave away their picks.


----------



## OziBull

I think portland has had a preety good draft actually.
Other than the trade between them and the wolves still unsure why they just didnt draft them at their position.
Very confusing to say the least


----------



## BG7

BULLS23 said:


> Why are these clowns bagging on what PTB is doing? I think they made out like bandits just getting Roy and Aldridge! I think Sergio could be pretty good and you can leave the English dude in Europe for a couple years.
> 
> I'm not a fan of ESPN's guys . . .



Yeah, Memphis is the only team doing better so far.

Special announcement by the commish......never mind, not so special.


----------



## Philomath

I smell money in a lot of these picks... switching picks for no compensation, picking overseas guys who may never pan out just so they don't go on your payroll, etc.

Seems like more value left in the late first round/beginning of the second round than usual, imho. Ager and Brown from MSU, for example.


----------



## Philomath

A+ from Dick Vitale for John Paxson! Case closed. :clown:


----------



## BG7

Dick V's grade.

Nets A+
Bulls A+
Grizz A+
Blazers A
---------
Wizards F
Toronto F

Now he's getting his oatmeal, cookies, and bed.


----------



## southpark

sloth said:


> How come all the ESPN guys are hating on Portland's draft? They got Aldridge, Rodriguez, and Roy, nothing wrong with that.


yea honestly I think they had the best draft out of everyone...even NJ who got Marcus and Memphis who got Gay/Swift


----------



## BG7

Blazers take James White at 31.


----------



## paxman

theanimal23 said:


> Pax's smokescreen was stating the obvious: We need a guy like Tyrus. Defender, Athletic, Long, and mentioning his name...


:rofl:


----------



## BG7

More Blazer trades to come due to Steve Patterson.

Rockets take Steve Novak at 32, HELL OF A PICK.


----------



## southpark

wow a backcourt of White/Roy along with Sergio and having LA as part of their frontcourt....CRAZY GOOD draft...just LA/Roy was awesome, adding Sergio + James White is even sickkeerr


----------



## Philomath

James White with no guaranteed contract is a good pick.


----------



## jnrjr79

I wonder when Dee Brown will go. And Augustine.


----------



## theanimal23

Alexander Johnson is on board. I wouldn't mind buying a 2nd rounder for him. He was projected to go as high as 16 to us in some mocks earlier in the month.


----------



## BG7

Clippers take Paul Davis, good pick.


----------



## BULLS23

Looks like there are some interesting names left for the second round . . . There goes Paul Davis, think he could make the team out there. They need some size.


----------



## BG7

raptors take pj tucker.


----------



## narek

Steve Novak was a good pick for Houston - Marquette players do well in the NBA. Seriously, Marquette has lost players becuase the coach is extremely demanding. He's prepared.


----------



## theanimal23

We better push the ball with a Kirk, Ben, Thabo, Tyrus, Tyson lineup.


----------



## theanimal23

I think Bilas said Bobby Jones and Thabo, best wing defenders in draft...


----------



## MikeDC

The Bucks take Noel, who seems like a nice 2nd round prospect to me.


----------



## theanimal23

Is Pax gonna be interviewed on ESPN?


----------



## BG7

Jordan just said he's responsible for Gilbert Arenas in Washington...


----------



## Philomath

MJ sounding sensible and humble, and looking more like his dad every day.


----------



## BG7

theanimal23 said:


> Is Pax gonna be interviewed on ESPN?


He already was.


----------



## narek

theanimal23 said:


> Is Pax gonna be interviewed on ESPN?


He was on ESPN TV - not on the radio although they had his and Skiles press conference at the Berto Center.


----------



## BULLS23

I miss Mike . . . He's quite savy.


----------



## theanimal23

Man, I missed it on TV. What did he say?


----------



## BULLS23

Gibson is a good pick for CLE . . . I think he's a SG in a PG body though.


----------



## BG7

Minnesota traded a 2nd rounder to move down to get Foye from Portland......Paxsons not alone.


----------



## BG7

theanimal23 said:


> Man, I missed it on TV. What did he say?


He talked about length and athleticism in a monotone voice, nothing important.


----------



## narek

theanimal23 said:


> Man, I missed it on TV. What did he say?


it is up on NBA.COM so you can see it.


----------



## Philomath

Dee Brown and Deron Williams back together in Utah!


----------



## MikeDC

How about Brandon Bowman or Will Blalock?


----------



## BG7

Portland just got Alexander Johnson and two future 2nds for James White.


----------



## BG7

Portland just traded Alexander Johnson to Mephis for a future 2nd and cash considerations.


----------



## theanimal23

narek said:


> it is up on NBA.COM so you can see it.


Link? I can't seem to find it.

Edit: NVMD. Thanks


----------



## GB

Philomath said:


> FWIW, I saw South Carolina play about 5 times this year, and Balkman was my favorite player. Great attitude, unstoppable motor, great hustle, good inside game, very athletic, inconsistent shot, doesn't demand the ball. He plays like a 4 but looks like a 3, unfortunately. I guess Isiah finally has enough scorers at long last? :clown:


He said he would be drafting for defense...


----------



## narek

theanimal23 said:


> Link? I can't seem to find it.


http://www.nba.com/draft2006/index.html - look under NBA TV broadband - the Virtual Green room.


----------



## BG7

I'd have to imagine Portland has set the record for most draftday trades, with 6. Will there be a 6, or 7?


----------



## theanimal23

Did Minny do a trade w/Philly, and Philly ended up with Bobby Jones?


----------



## theanimal23

sloth said:


> Portland just got Alexander Johnson and two future 2nds for James White.


Solid trade. Got 3 2nd rounders for 1, lol


----------



## theanimal23

Draft Day Trades 



> The Boston Celtics acquired Kentucky guard Rajon Rondo, the No. 21 pick overall, and veteran forward Brian Grant from the Phoenix Suns. In return, the Suns will acquire a future first round pick the Celtics acquired from the Cleveland Cavaliers in exchange for swingman Jiri Welsch.


Why would you ever give up a 1st rounder for Brian Grant?


----------



## BG7

theanimal23 said:


> Draft Day Trades
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you ever give up a 1st rounder for Brian Grant?


Cause they wanted Rondo.


----------



## BG7

Spurs just picked a future stud at 59.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

Wow this is like the early 90s again, hearing names like Blackman, Blalock, and Dee Brown.


----------



## The ROY

I coulda swore they said Chicago made the deal with Philly for them to draft Thabo so Utah wouldn't get him


----------



## jbulls

Color me happy. I think Thomas and Shefolosha are going give the Bulls a serious shot of athleticism and energy. Really, really nice draft by Pax IMO.


----------



## johnston797

sloth said:


> Spurs just picked a future stud at 59.


ironically, his highlights looked just like the top pick in the draft.


----------



## narek

sloth said:


> Spurs just picked a future stud at 59.


And traded him to the Bucks for a second round pick in 2007 (the Bucks had two).

If he's a future stud, he won't be one wearing a Spurs uniform.


----------



## dkg1

southpark said:


> WHY HWY WHY DID we not get Brewer/Carney when we just could have?!?!
> 
> Either one would have been the big athletic 2 guard we NEED....not trading for a skinny guy no one's heard of in Thabo


Because Utah wanted Thabo and would have picked him ahead of us. That skinny guy nobody ever heard of supposedly tore up Carney and many of the other 2-3 prospects he went up against. Judging by Brandon Roy's comments, Thabo made quite an impression on him in their head to head workouts.


----------



## BG7

narek said:


> And traded him to the Bucks for a second round pick in 2007 (the Bucks had two).
> 
> If he's a future stud, he won't be one wearing a Spurs uniform.


He won't be a future stud anymore....the spurs know best!


----------

